# They're back: Return of the Slivers. [Updated 24/8-2005: Beware the Overlord!]



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2005)

*Slivers *

_“Slivers are evil and slivers are sly; And if you get eaten, then noone will cry.” – Mogg children’s rhyme. _

Slivers are a race of intelligent alien beings that where first discovered on the demiplane known as Rath, before that planes destruction.
Scholars have long debated the true origin of the sliver race, some belive they originate from pandemonium, but their alignment speaks against this theory. Other scholars claim that their origin lies on the elemental plane of earth, but their appearance are wildly different from other creatures from that plane. Others still insist that they come originally from the collection of planes known as the far realms, but they are usually dismissed as raving lunatics by other scholars. Whatever their origin, slivers are here, and they are spreading.

*Apperance:*
Slivers are alien looking creatures, that mix features of reptilians, birds, insects, and cepholopods, into one horrid whole that most creatures find highly unsettling. In general all slivers look the same, with small variations between the different types. A sliver usually has a humanoid looking torso, but where the humanoids legs would be, the sliver generally has two (or more) long tentacles that are the creatures prime mode of locomotion. They usually have one or two long arms on their torso, each ending in a long and very sharp single claw. Although the exact number of arms vary greatly between the different types. The slivers head resembles that of a pterodactyl or monstrous longbeaked bird, and is located on a short, but highly flexible neck. Their skin is usually colored in different shades of brown and grey, although other colors are not uncommon. One thing that is strange about slivers, are the apparent lack of males in the species. If any male slivers exist is open for debate, but no male slivers have ever been encountered.

*Society:*
Slivers live in large organized hives that are usually ruled by a queen, although queenless hives do exist, they are exceedingly rare. The sliver queen is the heart of a sliver hive, and all slivers in a particular hive is usually a direct descendant from that hives queen. Each sliver hive claims a territory that is several dozen miles in radius from it’s center, and no two sliver hives have been known to exist on the same plane. Although it is quite possible that two or more sliver hives exist on some of the infinite outer and inner planes, noone have at any time encountered them. Slivers live mostly of lichens, mosses, fungi and insects that they ‘cultivate’ and scavenge for in their territory, but they often supplement this diet with meat from creatures that they hunt. Slivers rarely occupy the same areas as other sentient beings, but occassionally come into conflict with other denziens of the underdark that try to lay claim on the slivers territory. In general though slivers tend to live in peace with other sentients, but will monitor trespassers on their territory, and if the trespassers are considered a threath, the slivers will boil forth from the darkness to slay the invaders. If a sliver hive grows to large for their claimed territory, part of the hive will usually migrate to some other plane to start a new hive. There are three known castes in sliver society, workers, specialists, and nobles.
About 70 to 80 percent of a sliver hives population consists of the worker caste, which are the most basic of slivers, the worker caste includes such types as the hunter, the talon, and the muscle slivers. The next 20 to 30 percent of the sliver hive consists of the specialist caste, which are more specialized slivers that are often quite intelligent and have magical or psionic abilities, this caste includes the crystaline, mindwhip, and mnemonic slivers, among others. The final and smallest caste of sliver society, is the noble caste. These are the ruling bodies of sliver society, in which the largest and most specialized slivers belong, this caste includes such slivers as the brood, overlord, and queen slivers. No sliver hive has more than one sliver queen and overlord, and rarely both.

*Combat: *
Slivers, although not particular agressive compared to other denziens of the underdark, are excellent combatants, that attack as a swarm, running over and through their opponents. Slivers care only for one thing, the survival of their queen at any cost, including the sacrifice of the entire hive. Slivers are generally neutral and unconcerned with other sentient creatures, and only attack if their hive is threatened or if aggresive action have been taken against them.

*Sliver Subtype:* Slivers are such unique creatures that they have their own subtype.
_Traits:_ Slivers have the following traits (unless othervise noted in a creatures entry).
-	Darkvision 120’, low-light vision.
-	Blindsense 60’
-	+4 racial bonus on grapple checks.
-	+4 racial bonus on saves against mind-influencing effects.
-	*Hive Mind (Ex):* A sliver can communicate telepatically with any other sliver within 120’ as a free action. The silver queen is always and constantly aware of any other slivers from her hive as long as they’re on the same plane and can communicate her needs with them as she wishes, As long as at least two slivers are within 60’ of each other they cannot be flanked.
-	*Shared Abilities:* All slivers, with only a few exceptions grant extraordinary or supernatural abilities to all other slivers within a 60’ radius of themselves. The shared ability is not granted to the sliver that grants it, although most slivers allready have the granted ability, or a better version thereof. The granted abilities stack unless noted othervise.
-	*Hibernation (Ex):* All slivers can enter a state of hibernation, this is a requirement for them to evolve into more powerful forms, a proto-sliver that hibernates for 5 full rounds transforms into any worker sliver, a worker sliver that hibernates for no less than three full months can evolve into any specialist sliver, and a specialist sliver that hibernates for no less that a full year can transform into any noble sliver, including a queen or an overlord. When hibernating slivers curl into a fleshy ball that resembles a rock.

*Slivers as Characters: *
Slivers in general make poor choices for PC’s due to their unbending loyalty (despite their neutral alignment) to their hives. But, some research suggest that the slivers have been able to hybridize with other creatures, including humanoids, and such creatures, if they excist would make interresting, but alien characters.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2005)

Told you they would be back 

I'll post one or two each week, starting with the Proto-sliver shortly. I intend to go with the workers first, then the specialists, and lastly the seven noble slivers finishing with the Queen. Then if I feel like it, I will post slivers I have created that are not based on the cards.

A few notes on the 3.5 update before I start:

1. They now have more HD.
2. Due to the advent of the Extraplanar subtype, they are now aberrations rather than Outsiders.
3. Yes, I know that they are affected by _banishment_ and the like now, this is intentional.
4. No, I will not reveal their home plane, as I think it is up to each DM that uses them to decide where they come from originally, in my campaign for example, they come from the far realms.

Please, as always, feel free to give me comments and critizism.

Now, without further delay, I present the Proto-sliver.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2005)

*Sliver, Proto-
Small Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 12 (+1 size, +1 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+0 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:* Claw +1 melee (1d4) and bite –4 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* -
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 11, Con 11, Int 4, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Skills:* Climb +8, Jump +1, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +1,
*Feats:* Alertness,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Treasure*: -
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_What you first thought was a small boulder slowly unfolds into a creature that looks like it combines the most disturbing aspects of mammal, reptile, bird, cephelepod, and insect._

Proto-slivers are the most basic of all slivers.
A proto-sliver is a small silvery-white sliver, only about 3’ in length.

*Combat: *
Proto-slivers are not built for combat, but they will defend themselves if attacked. If the entire sliver hive is under threat, the proto-slivers join their kin in the defence of the hive.


----------



## NexH (Apr 4, 2005)

Very nice. I'm looking forward to the next slivers.

One thing: shouldn't they have the [native] subtype if they are born in the material plane?
Wouldn't that make them immune to _banishment_?


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2005)

NexH said:
			
		

> Very nice. I'm looking forward to the next slivers.
> 
> One thing: shouldn't they have the [native] subtype if they are born in the material plane?
> Wouldn't that make them immune to _banishment_?




Only if you make them native to the Prime Material plane. If for example two Azers moved from the Elemental Plane of Fire, and one of the azers was female and the other male, and they had a kid, the kid would still not be a native of the Prime Material. Same thing with the slivers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2005)

Excellent work! Love 'em!


----------



## NexH (Apr 4, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Only if you make them native to the Prime Material plane. If for example two Azers moved from the Elemental Plane of Fire, and one of the azers was female and the other male, and they had a kid, the kid would still not be a native of the Prime Material. Same thing with the slivers.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Extraplanar Subtype: A subtype applied to any creature when it is on a plane other than its *native* plane. A creature that travels the planes can gain or lose this subtype as it goes from plane to plane. Monster entries assume that encounters with creatures take place on the Material Plane, and every creature whose native plane is not the Material Plane has the extraplanar subtype (but would not have when on its home plane).






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Native Subtype: A subtype applied only to *outsiders*. These creatures have mortal ancestors or a strong connection to the Material Plane and can be raised, reincarnated, or resurrected just as other living creatures can be. Creatures with this subtype are native to the Material Plane (hence the subtype?s name). Unlike true outsiders, native outsiders need to eat and sleep.




(Emphasis mine)
You were right, they don't gain the [native] subtype. 
However, given the etymology of the word "native", I don't see why they should gain the [extraplanar] subtype.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 4, 2005)

NexH said:
			
		

> (Emphasis mine)
> You were right, they don't gain the [native] subtype.
> However, given the etymology of the word "native", I don't see why they should gain the [extraplanar] subtype.



Because, as I said, they originate on another plane of existence than where you meet them (usually).

Frukathka: You're welcome, just wait until you see the queen...


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 11, 2005)

And now, the metallic sliver.

----------

*Sliver, Metallic 
Medium Construct (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 1d10+20 (25 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+6 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +2 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +2 melee (1d6+3) and bite –3 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Construct,
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 13, Con -, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 1,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +1, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +1,
*Feats:* Alertness,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* 2-5 HD (Medium); 6-11 HD (Large); 12-24 HD (Huge)

No one knows who created the first metallic slivers, but the constructs where quickly accepted into the sliver society, and over the years, the slivers have managed to reproduce these remarkable machines.
A metallic sliver looks like any other sliver, although its body is covered in plates of brass, bronze and copper. The creature’s eyes are crafted from red glass.
Metallic slivers have many advantages over other slivers, they never sleep, they don’t eat, and they are perfect sentries.

*Combat:*
Metallic Slivers fight much like other slivers caring little for their own safety.

----------

Comments? Appreciation? Critique? Anything?

Edit: Increased CR to 2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you, the clot will be posted later in the week.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 16, 2005)

*And here it is!*

*Sliver, Clot
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Fast Healing 3, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Clot slivers have gray or pale white skin, othervise they look much like in the standard sliver description. They are about 4’ long.

*Combat: *
Clot slivers are almost inevitably among the first wave of a sliver attack, as their healing ability greatly strengthens the other slivers.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a Clot Sliver gain fast healing 3.

Edit: Fixed the CR.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 18, 2005)

No comments? I am starting to feel rejected here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Chin up, Krishnath. I love the clod, whoops I mean Clot.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chin up, Krishnath. I love the clod, whoops I mean Clot.




Lol!, I'll post the Heart Sliver tomorrow.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 20, 2005)

And here it is:

----------

*Sliver, Heart 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Heart slivers look like they are covered in bony plates, and are usually white or a pale gray in color. They usually reach about 4’6’’ in length.

*Combat:*
Heart slivers are among the most aggressive of all slivers, attacking all non-sliver creatures on sight.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a heart sliver gain access to the Improved Initiative feat, as though they possessed it themselves.

----------

Comments are appreciated, as is constructive critizism. Baring any unforseen hidrances, I'll post the Muscle Sliver on the 24th.

Edit: Fixed the CR.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome, I'm loving every one of your posts Krish. Keep bringing us more Sliver madness!
hmmmmm......   <ponders an _Incursion_ game with slivers instead of githyanki>


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awesome, I'm loving every one of your posts Krish. Keep bringing us more Sliver madness!
> hmmmmm......   <ponders an _Incursion_ game with slivers instead of githyanki>




Heh, heh, heh, the ones so far are just workers, just you wait until you see the specialist, the nobles, and the Queen.

I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Shade (Apr 20, 2005)

These guys are turning out great!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking forward to that Muscle Sliver!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 21, 2005)

Shade said:
			
		

> These guys are turning out great!  Keep 'em coming.



I fully intend to, every four days. There are a lot of them you know...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> I fully intend to, every four days. There are a lot of them you know...



After Yahooing slivers, I am now fully aware of this.


----------



## blackfalcon (Apr 22, 2005)

whats the link for your old sliver conversions?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 22, 2005)

I really like these guys, but I do have one issue. The metallic sliver should probably be CR 2. They just have too many hit points for a CR 1, IMO. That kind of staying power can equal a dead low-level party, especially if they're boosted by a few other slivers...

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 22, 2005)

blackfalcon said:
			
		

> whats the link for your old sliver conversions?



Does it matter? 

Edit: Fine, here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=36933

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=48060

Happy now 

Demiurge: You know what, I think you're right. I'll go update it's CR.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 24, 2005)

Time for some muscle for the hive. 

----------

*Sliver, Muscle
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+8 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claws +4 melee (1d6+3) and bite -1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +11, Jump +3, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Muscle Slivers are very different from other slivers in appearance, standing almost 6’ tall, their hulking bodies covered in powerful muscles. Unlike other slivers they are legged and thus lack the characteristic tentacle ‘tails’ that other slivers possess, in addition they have two arms, that each end in powerful and dexterous three-fingered hands, each finger ending in a powerful claw. The skin of the muscle sliver is usually a dull or sandy brown.

*Combat:*
Muscle slivers enter combat swinging their mighty claws, ignoring all damage until either they or their prey are dead.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a muscle sliver gets bigger, tougher and stronger, growing a couple of inches and getting a +2 bonus to their Strength and Constitution scores. Increasing their hp, attack modifiers and damage.

----------

Comments are appreciated, as is constructive criticism. Baring any unforseen hidrances, I'll post the Talon Sliver on the 28th.

Edit: Fixed the CR.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2005)

Patience definetely _is_ a virtue. And mine has just paid off. Love the muscle sliver.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 24, 2005)

The Muscle Sliver is another one I might consider increasing to CR 2. Also, could you update the thread title to reflect the new sliver? Not everyone might know there's a new one up.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 25, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> The Muscle Sliver is another one I might consider increasing to CR 2. Also, could you update the thread title to reflect the new sliver? Not everyone might know there's a new one up.
> 
> Demiurge out.




Now that you mention it, I probably should increase the CR of all the slivers to 2...And done (thread title)

Frukathka: I am glad you like them.


----------



## Beanish (Apr 27, 2005)

i loved the old sliver conversions you have done, and i love these.  thank you!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 27, 2005)

Beanish said:
			
		

> i loved the old sliver conversions you have done, and i love these.  thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 28, 2005)

And now, the Talon.

----------

*Sliver, Talon
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge (b), Mobility (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Talon slivers are a deep blue in color, with red patterns on their torso, head and claw. They average a length of about 5’

*Combat:*
Talon slivers are built for close combat, being very agile and aggressive.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a talon sliver gain access to the dodge and mobility feats, as though they possessed the feats themselves.

----------

Tell me what you think. 

Edit: Btw, next update it's time to go airborne, should be around 2/5


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 28, 2005)

Since they're described as very agile, I might increase the Dex a little, but other than that, it looks good.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 29, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Since they're described as very agile, I might increase the Dex a little, but other than that, it looks good.
> 
> Demiurge out.



Trust me, that won't be necessary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Tell me what you think.



Looks great!



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Edit: Btw, next update it's time to go airborne, should be around 2/5



Wow, thats a bit of a wait!


----------



## Krishnath (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Wow, thats a bit of a wait!



Sorry, the 2nd of May, it's only 3 days away.


----------



## Krishnath (May 2, 2005)

And now for the winged sliver... 

----------

*Sliver, Winged
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’, fly 30’ (average),
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Flyby Attack (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Winged slivers are very beautiful creatures, their body shape is that of the average sliver, but they have large bat like wings that make them look a lot like ptranodons. Their coloration is basically a deep black, with orange patterns on their back, abdomen and on the topside of their wings. On their beaked heads and on the lower side of their wings they are snowy white in coloration.

*Combat:*
Winged slivers use their ability to fly with great effect in combat, swooping in upon their prey in large numbers, using their scythe like claw to slash their prey, before swooping up and repeating the attack run.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the winged sliver grow wings, gain a fly speed of 30’ (average), and gain access to the flyby attack feat as if they possessed it themselves.

----------

Comments? Criticism? Money? Virgin Sacrifices? 

Edit: Next sliver on the 06/05, the Crypt Sliver.


----------



## Beanish (May 2, 2005)

love em love em


----------



## Krishnath (May 3, 2005)

Beanish said:
			
		

> love em love em



Thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2005)

<sacrifices a virgin deer to Krishnath>
All hail Lord Krishnath, Creator of Slivers far and wide!




Seriously....it looks great, I love it! Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Krishnath (May 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <sacrifices a virgin deer to Krishnath>
> All hail Lord Krishnath, Creator of Slivers far and wide!
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, a snackrifice. *munch, munch*

I am glady you await the next installment, because it ain't an aberration.


----------



## EldonG (May 6, 2005)

Hey, Krish...didja ever do that Sliver .pdf?

I still want it.  Starting a new game...and...I wanna have 'em all in a quick reference document.  What level d'ya think a sliver invasion would work at, btw?  These things get *NASSSTY*!


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2005)

EldonG said:
			
		

> Hey, Krish...didja ever do that Sliver .pdf?
> 
> I still want it.  Starting a new game...and...I wanna have 'em all in a quick reference document.  What level d'ya think a sliver invasion would work at, btw?  These things get *NASSSTY*!



No, and epic levels, I would not throw slivers against a party where the average ECL was below 20.


----------



## Krishnath (May 7, 2005)

A little late, but here it is, the Crypt Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Crypt 
Medium Undead (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice: *3d12 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+8 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d6+4) or Slam +4 melee (1d4+4)
*Full Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d6+4) and bite –1 melee (1d4+1); or Slam +4 melee (1d4+4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Turn Resistance +2
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4,
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 13, Con --, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 6,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +12, Jump +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +4,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘The experiments continue, with mixed results. Yesterday I bombarded one of the holding cells with negative energy and the results where astounding. Roughly half of the proto-slivers died within moments, while the other half entered their hibernation phase. A few moments later, the hibernating slivers unfolded. To my amazement, these new slivers are all undead, showing traits similar to those of zombies, although these new ‘crypt’ slivers are not as slow and stiff as zombies. My patron will be pleased with the results.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Crypt Slivers are a form of undead slivers that is the result of proto-slivers being exposed to extensive amounts of negative energy.
They resemble regular slivers, but are covered in black oily skin and have bloated features. Crypt slivers are usually about 6’ in length.
Despite being undead, they are an accepted part of sliver society, although they are not able to hibernate and evolve into more powerful forms. They are generally used as sentries, and as weapons against foes that employ weapons and spells that are ineffective against undead, such as Cloudkill. They are also used in areas that are lethal to other slivers.

*Combat: *
Crypt slivers fight much like other slivers by flailing away with their claw and biting with their beaked mouth. In addition to these two attack forms, they are able to make effective slam attacks with their bodies.

-

Comments and critique is appreciated, next sliver on the 10th.


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2005)

Very nice!

I will browse this thread regularly!


----------



## EldonG (May 9, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> No, and epic levels, I would not throw slivers against a party where the average ECL was below 20.





Darn...I'm dyin' for the .pdf...but I tend to agree with the eval.  If not ECL 20+, a *huge* party (8-10 characters) of 15th+, minimum, I'd guess, even with some of those slivers having loooow CR...


----------



## Krishnath (May 10, 2005)

They may have a low CR, but they come in swarms...

Anyway, here's the Hunter Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Hunter
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and 2 bites –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Scent, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +6, Search +0, Spot +6, Survival +1*, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Track (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘Hunter slivers are pretty much unique among sliver kind, as they have two heads, What evolutionary leap that has caused this is hard to determine, but they are most effective at what they do.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Hunter slivers look much like other slivers, with one big difference; it has no less than two heads. It is usually the color of wet clay, and reach a length of about 5’7’’.
Hunter Slivers are the scouts and trackers of sliver society, chasing prey and locating new resources.

*Combat: *
Hunter Slivers fight like other slivers but make excellent use of their additional bite attack.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the hunter sliver gain access to the scent special quality and the track feat as if they possessed it themselves. They also recieve a +4 racial bonus on survival checks when following tracks.
*Skills:* A hunter slivers extra head gives it a +2 bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks. * Hunter slivers have a +4 racial bonus when following tracks.

-

Comments and Critique is appreciated. 

Edit: Next sliver on the 14/5-2005: The Mistform.


----------



## EldonG (May 11, 2005)

Comments?

I love 'em.  You, sir, are a sick man, a true tribute to sick men everywhere.  I salute you.    

Gawd, to have a party ready to meet 'em...my last 4-5 games have dematerialized instantly.  Gamers...*sheesh*...what a flighty lot!

Other than alla that...how many are there, after all?  I've been hoping for the .pdf for *years*.


----------



## Krishnath (May 11, 2005)

EldonG said:
			
		

> Comments?
> 
> I love 'em.  You, sir, are a sick man, a true tribute to sick men everywhere.  I salute you.
> 
> ...




Let's see, ten plus two plus fourteen plus seven... 33 plus whatever I feel like adding, like an aquatic sliver, a half-sliver template, and whatnot. And thank you for your comments. When I am finished with them, I *might* make a PDF.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2005)

Sorry I havent sounded off Krish, I've been pretty busy lataely. I managed to wrangle a live blood ape this morning.

<presents live bound blood ape as a sacrifice>

The slivers look great as always. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 22, 2005)

bump. Don't want to lose this.


----------



## snarfoogle (May 22, 2005)

Why don't Crypt Slivers have a shared ability, since the card does? "All Slivers within 60' are not succeptable to Critical Hits, etc." This would reflect the Crypt Sliver's regeneration ability.


----------



## LankyOgreBaggyPants (May 25, 2005)

I threw a few of them against a 17th level party and the slivers got massacred. Even though they get nasty they don't have a lot of hit dice and you have to have a ridicoulous amount to incease their AC or hp high enough to be a danger.


----------



## EldonG (May 26, 2005)

LankyOgreBaggyPants said:
			
		

> I threw a few of them against a 17th level party and the slivers got massacred. Even though they get nasty they don't have a lot of hit dice and you have to have a ridicoulous amount to incease their AC or hp high enough to be a danger.




But...they come in *swarms*...a few doesn't count.


----------



## Voila! (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh come on Krishnath!  It's been three weeks now, where are you and the slivers?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 1, 2005)

been a couple weeks since he signed in...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 3, 2005)

snarfoogle said:
			
		

> Why don't Crypt Slivers have a shared ability, since the card does? "All Slivers within 60' are not succeptable to Critical Hits, etc." This would reflect the Crypt Sliver's regeneration ability.



Because I allready have a sliver that grants a regeneration like ability, and the Crypt slivers card is to similar to the clot slivers. Ih, and because it is undead. 

LankyOgreBaggyPants: Well, you will change your mind when the specialists start showing up.

Viola: DON'T PANIC! I'll start posting slivers again on monday, and then I will post slivers every two days until I have made up for the lost time, after which I will go back to posting a sliver every four days. I've just been busy, that's all, and I really hate going to the dentist.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 6, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> No comments? I am starting to feel rejected here...





still reading!!! ... and they're looking as good as they did when you first did them! ... how hard or annoying was the transition to 3.5?


edit: 33?? wow, all I remember about the 3.0 versions is that more and more just kept coming.

you'd almost need an a seperate program to keep them straight in combat.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 6, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> still reading!!! ... and they're looking as good as they did when you first did them! ... how hard or annoying was the transition to 3.5?




Not very.




			
				Wolf72 said:
			
		

> edit: 33?? wow, all I remember about the 3.0 versions is that more and more just kept coming.
> 
> you'd almost need an a seperate program to keep them straight in combat.




Well, see, when I was making the 3.0 versions, wotc decided to release a magic set that included 15 new slivers, and then they added another in the set after that. Could be worse though, I could be making MTG:dragons, one or more of those show up in each block, and dragons are a lot of work to do. 

(New sliver forthcoming shortly.)


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 6, 2005)

Presenting, the mistform sliver, imagine the surprised look on your players faces when the kobolds they attacked shapeshift to these babies. 

-

*Sliver, Mistform
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Shapechanger, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Alternate Form, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘I managed to combine a sliver with the shapeshifting powers of a doppleganger today. And I must say that the results are astounding. Not only can the sliver alter its form to any type of creature it has seen, but it has also grown in intellect. The subject tried to escape a little while ago, but despite having changed shape to resemble my minions, I was quickly able to look through the deception. I am sure my patron will be pleased with the results.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Mistform Slivers are slivers with shapeshifting powers, allowing them to alter their shape to that of any creature they have encountered, although their size does not change.
A mistform sliver is a roughly 5’9’’ long sliver of a very pale pink color. When the sliver changes form, small wisps of mist escape from its body.
Mistform Slivers are usually used as spies or recognizance troops by the sliver hives.

*Combat: *
Mistform Slivers are one of the least aggressive of all slivers, but will still fight to the best of their abilities if ordered to do so. Often using their shapeshifting ability to get the upper hand.
*Alternate Form (Su):* A mistform sliver is able to take the shape of any creature type it has met, although its size does not change. It gains access to all the extraordinary abilities of the creature it mimics, but loses said abilities when it returns to it’s original shape or changes to another form. Changing form is a standard action and the sliver can remain in the chosen form for as long as it likes.
*Shared Abilities (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the mistform sliver gains access to its alternate form ability as though they possessed it themselves. But if the sliver leaves the affected area in an alternate form, it automatically reverts to its original form.

-

Comments and critique is appreciated.

Next update on wednesday, where we get turbo charged with the quick sliver.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 6, 2005)

You should make slivers that give + 1d6 sneak attack
since it stacks, when you add quick slivers and armor slivers
so much fun


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 7, 2005)

good grief! 15 more ... don't tell me you bought all those cards (there's an online reference of the cards right? ... ah yes, WotC and use the gatherer option, 'sliver' search gives 33 slivers ... ouch!!)


very very cool


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 7, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> good grief! 15 more ... don't tell me you bought all those cards (there's an online reference of the cards right? ... ah yes, WotC and use the gatherer option, 'sliver' search gives 33 slivers ... ouch!!)
> 
> 
> very very cool



I have all but four slivers (well five, but that is only because I lost the Mindwhips in an unfortunate accident involving tea). But I use http://gatherer.wizards.com/ as a referrence. I should get finished with the worker slivers soon, then it is on to the specialists...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 8, 2005)

And now, the Quick Sliver...

-

*Sliver, Quick
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Blur, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +3, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Run (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘By subjecting several proto-slivers to chronal energies I have managed to create a sliver that is not only fast, but also incredibly hard to hit. The queen will reward my efforts.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _

Quick Slivers are incredibly fast and agile compared to other slivers as if it was in a time stream of it’s own. In addition to this quickness that has grated them their name, they are constantly shrouded in an effect similar to that of a blur spell, making them even harder to hit in combat.
A quick sliver is a pale spring green color and semitransparent like their crystalline kindred. They always seem to be in movement. A quick sliver easily reaches a length of 6’ or more.

*Combat: *
Quick Slivers are usually among the first slivers to enter combat situations; this is not because of any form of aggressive behavior, but rather due to their incredible speed and agility.
*Blur (Ex):* Quick Slivers are constantly under an effect similar to that of the blur spell, giving those who attack them a 20% miss chance. This is an extraordinary ability, and thus cannot be dispelled.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* Quick Slivers grant all slivers within 60’ of them a +2 bonus to Dexterity, increasing the affected slivers AC, Reflex Save, ranged attack bonus (if any), and skill modifiers on the appropriate skills. All slivers within 60’ of the Quick Sliver also gain access to the Run feat as if they possessed it themselves.

-

Comments? Critique? Virgin Sacrifices?   

Next up, the Plated sliver, one that boosts the HP of other slivers...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2005)

If you didn't get the blood ape, then you'll be happy to know that I wrangled a half-fiend dire unicorn. Darn thing was feisty! Had to put a muzzle on it to keepit from causing me too much trouble. 

Your Mistform and Quick Slivers look great!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you didn't get the blood ape, then you'll be happy to know that I wrangled a half-fiend dire unicorn. Darn thing was feisty! Had to put a muzzle on it to keepit from causing me too much trouble.
> 
> Your Mistform and Quick Slivers look great!



Glad you liked them, I forgot to thank you for the blood ape, it was quite good. I am sure the half-fiend dire unicorn will be tasty as well. Although it seems a waste to eat such a unique creature...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 9, 2005)

Krishnath, what type of dragon are you?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Krishnath, what type of dragon are you?



A jeweled one. As far as I am aware, I am the only one of my kind in existance. I have five breath weapons though, So I'm not complaining.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 10, 2005)

And now, the Plated Sliver as promised. 

-

*Sliver, Plated
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 3d8+3+3 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Claw +3 melee (1d6+1) and bite –2 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8,
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +10, Jump +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +2,
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Endurance (b), Toughness (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘By subjecting protoslivers to magical pressure I have managed to breed a type of slivers that, although somewhat smaller than most other slivers, are very resilient and tough.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Plated Slivers get their name from the bony plates that cover most of the slivers body. They have a pale sandy yellow color, and usually reach a length of about 4’2’’

*Combat: *
Plated Slivers take to combat with glee, as they are exceptionally equipped for defensive work.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the Plated Sliver gain access to the Endurance and Toughness feats as though they possessed the feats themselves.

-

Note that Toughness stacks.   

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 10, 2005)

toughness stacks ... as in 4 plated slivers could share up to +12 hp? ... that's pretty cool. ...and they themselves would benefit from the other plated slivers too.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 10, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> toughness stacks ... as in 4 plated slivers could share up to +12 hp? ... that's pretty cool. ...and they themselves would benefit from the other plated slivers too.



Yes. It is in the PHB, Toughness is one of the few feats that stacks with itself. Mostly because all it does is add 3 hp... Of course, the designers didn't think of slivers, did they?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> A jeweled one. As far as I am aware, I am the only one of my kind in existance. I have five breath weapons though, So I'm not complaining.



Do you have yourself statted out?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have yourself statted out?



Not completely yet. (Haven't finished it, and I have no plans to either).

New sliver on monday, the Armor Sliver.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 11, 2005)

cool I remember playing magic when slivers first came out, my favorites where the muscle slivers (I did single color decks, wasn't very good ... but had fun) ... my next favorites were the armor slivers (if I did two colors it was white/green)

If they were OGL would it possible to use the different toughness feats from MotW (dwarf's +6, giant's +9, dragon's +12 ... the fort req's were pretty steep though) ?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2005)

How many 5 ft. cubes in a 60 ft. radius sphere? About 7240. Take half that to allow for maneuvering and bigger slivers - 3620. The center one needs to be a winged sliver. At one point on the "shell", put a sliver with a non-stacking ability. The same type goes to the opposite, mirrored, so to say. Again the same type at 90° of the others, making six slivers in the "shell," at equal distances to their neighbor. Arrange the remaining 2613 slivers about equally within the sphere, choosing from slivers with stacking abilities.


Apocalypse.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 11, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> cool I remember playing magic when slivers first came out, my favorites where the muscle slivers (I did single color decks, wasn't very good ... but had fun) ... my next favorites were the armor slivers (if I did two colors it was white/green)
> 
> If they were OGL would it possible to use the different toughness feats from MotW (dwarf's +6, giant's +9, dragon's +12 ... the fort req's were pretty steep though) ?



Technically it would be possible to create a type of sliver that grants such an ability. But since those feats are not OGL there ain't a chance in Hades that I will do one.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How many 5 ft. cubes in a 60 ft. radius sphere? About 7240. Take half that to allow for maneuvering and bigger slivers - 3620. The center one needs to be a winged sliver. At one point on the "shell", put a sliver with a non-stacking ability. The same type goes to the opposite, mirrored, so to say. Again the same type at 90° of the others, making six slivers in the "shell," at equal distances to their neighbor. Arrange the remaining 2613 slivers about equally within the sphere, choosing from slivers with stacking abilities.
> 
> 
> Apocalypse.




Roofles!

And now perhaps people will understand why a swarm of slivers are an epic challenge...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 11, 2005)

Improved Toughness


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 12, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Roofles!
> 
> And now perhaps people will understand why a swarm of slivers are an epic challenge...



Now just to decide whom to put where...
As far as I can see, Muscle, Plated and Quick slivers grant stacking abilities. I'm assuming the clot sliver's fast healing doesn't stack, so they may work as the six "shell units," though the numbers make that seem... unnecessary.

3 slivers with stacking abilities means 871 of each of the three types. Meaning up to 2613 bonus hp from toughness feats, and up to 871 bonus hit points from an improved Con score. Meaning about 3000 to 3500 bonus hit points per sliver.
Don't count on Reflex or Fortitude-based effects to bring these guys down. Will saves are more likely to fail.
To defeat this armada, it is important to break up the formation. The heart of the formation is the winged sliver. Taking it down will force the slivers to break down the formation, into a number of landbound formations of up to 452 slivers (about six groups, so they'll form around the "shell units"), potentially after a deep fall. Of course, all that propably will only delay the inevitable...


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2005)

ahem ... I hope you plan on including some random sliver tables!!!

... maybe an A, B, C set of tables ... your epic slivers would probably be placed instead of randomly rolled.


[edit: you're, your, yore ... whatever!!!]


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now just to decide whom to put where...
> As far as I can see, Muscle, Plated and Quick slivers grant stacking abilities. I'm assuming the clot sliver's fast healing doesn't stack, so they may work as the six "shell units," though the numbers make that seem... unnecessary.
> 
> 3 slivers with stacking abilities means 871 of each of the three types. Meaning up to 2613 bonus hp from toughness feats, and up to 871 bonus hit points from an improved Con score. Meaning about 3000 to 3500 bonus hit points per sliver.
> ...



You need to read the intoroduction again, and I quote:



			
				Introduction to slivers said:
			
		

> Shared Abilities: All slivers, with only a few exceptions grant extraordinary or supernatural abilities to all other slivers within a 60’ radius of themselves. The shared ability is not granted to the sliver that grants it, although most slivers allready have the granted ability, or a better version thereof. The granted abilities stack unless noted othervise




So, it stacks, in general, if it is not a non-stacking feat, it stacks.   



			
				Wolf72 said:
			
		

> ahem ... I hope you plan on including some random sliver tables!!!
> 
> ... maybe an A, B, C set of tables ... you're epic slivers would probably be placed instead of randomly rolled.




No random sliver tables, but I probably will post what an average hive consists of. Also, there are only two truely epic slivers (the queen and the overlord).


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 12, 2005)

So a 100 clotting slivers and 100 plated slivers in a 60 foot sphere would mean 200 slivers with +300 hp and fast healing 300?

Yikes.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2005)

no random tables? okay.

what a typical type of hive might contain ... that works, as long as you start with smaller hives (lower CR, maybe no queen but a scouting party seeking to expand territory)

and some summoning spells!!!! ... this is why you need random tables! say I cast a spell that summons 3 slivers, I'd roll on the random table to see which ones I get.

how about a lower hd queen variant that leaves the original hive in order to start a new colony (not up on my sliver lore)?


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm kinda confused krish, Fast Healing wouldn't stack would it? ... I'd assume it'd be like DR, it overlaps ... so the best version is what works (also like two rings of protection, +2 and +3 ... the +3 overrides the +2).


a hundred plated slivers... that'd be awesome ... really really awesome!!! and just slightly epic.  ... [edit] ... at 319 hit points (avg that is) each!!  

[edit 2] ... BUT low hd (3), low fort, low will, and low refl saves.  some sort of mass envervation spell could significantly wipe out a whole bunch (a maximized mass enervation would take out a whole bunch at once ... so maybe not so epic (for just plated slivers)


----------



## dedicated (Jun 12, 2005)

Krisnath,
Is it okay if I post your 3.0 slivers on a messageboard site that only has my rpg group as members?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 13, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> no random tables? okay.
> 
> what a typical type of hive might contain ... that works, as long as you start with smaller hives (lower CR, maybe no queen but a scouting party seeking to expand territory)
> 
> ...




One proto-sliver is usually enough to rebuild a hive should it be exterminated.

As for a smaller hive (queen + scouting party), even that would be an epic challenge as the sliver queen is an epic monster in itself (DR that can only be overcome by epic weapons, high AC, high SR, and a lot of attacks, combined with the ability to birth a protosliver each round as a free action...). I will not make summoning spells that can summon slivers, you have no idea how much damage some of the bigger ones can do to a game world, for instance if you summon a brood sliver, you *will* start a sliver infestation (the brood sliver being the one sliver besides the queen that can produce protoslivers, by injecting their opponents with the fetal sliver...Nasty stuff, trust me).


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 13, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I'm kinda confused krish, Fast Healing wouldn't stack would it? ... I'd assume it'd be like DR, it overlaps ... so the best version is what works (also like two rings of protection, +2 and +3 ... the +3 overrides the +2).
> 
> 
> a hundred plated slivers... that'd be awesome ... really really awesome!!! and just slightly epic.  ... [edit] ... at 319 hit points (avg that is) each!!
> ...



It stacks, as the introduction says, the ability stacks unless noted otherwise.



			
				dedicated said:
			
		

> Krisnath,
> Is it okay if I post your 3.0 slivers on a messageboard site that only has my rpg group as members?




I would rather that you didn't, feel free to link to this thread though. 

And it is Krishnath with two h's.   



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> So a 100 clotting slivers and 100 plated slivers in a 60 foot sphere would mean 200 slivers with +300 hp and fast healing 300?
> 
> Yikes.




Nasty isn't it.   

Thank heavens for _Cloudkill_ though. Off course, most players never have their wizard memorize it, but that ain't my problem, is it? 

Anyway, the Armor sliver is coming up.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 13, 2005)

And now, without further ado, here's Ken the armor sliver.

-

*Sliver, Armor
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 20 (+2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Armor slivers are a type of specialist slivers bred for their ability to increase the defensive power of the hive.
A brownish gray in color and with a black chitin like outer skeleton, the Armor Sliver often reaches a length of 6’ or more.

*Combat:*
Armor Slivers usually hang back while their lesser kin takes advantage of their increases AC, if forced into combat though, the armor sliver attacks with it’s large claw to the best of its ability, attacking whatever foe is the closest..
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the armor sliver grow large bony plates that cover their bodies, increasing their natural armor bonus by 2. 

-

Comments? Thoughts? Snackrifices? Stay tuned for this wednesday when I will post barbie the barbed sliver.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 14, 2005)

what HD and CR are the brood sliver gonna be?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Comments? Thoughts? Snackrifices? Stay tuned for this wednesday when I will post barbie the barbed sliver.



Looks good. One Dire Rhinocerous snackrifice has been deposited at your doorstep.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 14, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> what HD and CR are the brood sliver gonna be?



Wait a minute, let me check...

I've pegged it at 8, and it has 102 hp.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looks good. One Dire Rhinocerous snackrifice has been deposited at your doorstep.




Thanks! *munch* *munch* *burp*


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fixed the increased damage and shared ability.*

And now, "Barbie"...

-

*Sliver, Barbed
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+5)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+5) and bite +1 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Increased Damage
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Barbed slivers are a type of specialist sliver bred for its offensive abilities.
Barbed slivers are very similar in appearance to the armor sliver, although it lacks the chitinous plates of the later. Gray in coloration, with black a black arm and black ‘tails’, the entire sliver is covered in dark gray barbs of varying length.

*Combat: *
Highly aggressive, the barbed sliver launches itself at its foes flailing away with its natural weapons.
*Augmented Damage (Ex):* Due to the long barbs covering the barbed sliver, it’s melee attack forms deal two additional points of damage.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the barbed sliver grow barbs and gain access to the increased damage ability of the barbed sliver, effectively increasing the damage of their natural weapons by +2.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?

And on friday, the Horned Sliver comes...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2005)

Does the increased damage ability stack? I know that abilities are supposed to stack unless otherwise noted, but maybe it could be a little clearer?

Also, wouldn't a hive rather develop muscle slivers than these guys?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool, me likes. Heres an Aspect of Fraz-Urb'luu for you!


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 16, 2005)

back to the summoning thing ... wouldn't a summon spell be temporary? after the spell duration the sliver should be sent back right? ... or is that where the problem comes in? ... (at the same  time providing a plot hook ... trying to stop the made mage from summoning slivers into this plane)

*Wolf shares his chicken fried cat salad as a snackrifice* ... *and gives a Krish a toothpick, cat always gets caught inbetween teeth*


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Does the increased damage ability stack? I know that abilities are supposed to stack unless otherwise noted, but maybe it could be a little clearer?
> 
> Also, wouldn't a hive rather develop muscle slivers than these guys?



It always stacks unless noted otherwise, how can you get more clearer than that? It's in the friggin introduction. Geez!, also that is a very good question, perhaps because the Muscle sliver is a builder/worker and the Barbed Sliver is a warrior specialist?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool, me likes. Heres an Aspect of Fraz-Urb'luu for you!



Yuck, tastes like raw sewage.


			
				Wolf72 said:
			
		

> back to the summoning thing ... wouldn't a summon spell be temporary? after the spell duration the sliver should be sent back right? ... or is that where the problem comes in? ... (at the same time providing a plot hook ... trying to stop the made mage from summoning slivers into this plane)
> 
> *Wolf shares his chicken fried cat salad as a snackrifice* ... *and gives a Krish a toothpick, cat always gets caught inbetween teeth*



*munch* *munch* <inbetween bites> See the problem is that the some of the bigger slivers (well, the queen actually) has the ability to planeshift, so once any of the queens slivers have been on a particular plane and has returned to the hive, the queen will know how to get to that particular world. And then it won't take long before the queen starts sending scouts to that world to find a suitable place to start a new hive. And then, well you know, that plane is quite litteraly Fubared.

Damn cat, thanks for the toothpick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *Wolf shares his chicken fried cat salad as a snackrifice* ... *and gives a Krish a toothpick, cat always gets caught inbetween teeth*



HEY NOW!!!!



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Yuck, tastes like raw sewage.



Sorry about that. Heres a school of 8 terlen for you. Had to muzzle those beasts.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HEY NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Heres a school of 8 terlen for you. Had to muzzle those beasts.



Mmm... Tastes like chicken and fish.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 16, 2005)

okay ... but what about lower level spells.  Summoning a brood or queen or whichever one has plane shifting ability would easily be higher level.

hmm, if a hive member experiences something do the others get to experience it too? ... so a queen would be able to experience that plane because of her brood did?

Frukathka: it's been my experience that if I don't get the cat first, she'll get me! (my fiance's cat is declawed but still thinks my ankles taste great ... not that I encourage or attack her first, that is ... I'm the innocent one!)


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 16, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> okay ... but what about lower level spells.  Summoning a brood or queen or whichever one has plane shifting ability would easily be higher level.
> 
> hmm, if a hive member experiences something do the others get to experience it too? ... so a queen would be able to experience that plane because of her brood did?




Something to that effect, yes, but not exactly. Let me put it this way, each specific reality has a certain feel and/or smell to it. When the summoned sliver returns to where it was summoned from, the "air" so to speak, of the dimension/reality it visited still clings to it. Thus the sliver queen (which incidentally is highly intelligent, even compared to other intelligent slivers) can use this "smell" that permeates the dimension hopping sliver back to where it was summoned to, and well...


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 16, 2005)

got it! 

that could turn into a whole campaign that goes epic ... and still ends with the world overrun by slivers!

that's just eeee-vil.

that means you'll be tasked with making that mega-adventure!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 17, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> got it!
> 
> that could turn into a whole campaign that goes epic ... and still ends with the world overrun by slivers!
> 
> ...



Not bloody likely. 

Anyway, here's the Horned Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Horned
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Improved Bull Rush (b), Power Attack [-4/+4] (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Horned slivers are the elite warrior specialists of the sliver hive, standing some 6’5’’ tall and colored a deep amber brown. Their claws and horns are exceptionally long.

*Combat:*
Horned slivers revel in close combat, often joining talons, hearts and muscles to great effect.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the horned sliver gains access to the power attack and improved bull rush feats, as if they possessed the feats themselves. This ability does not stack.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Wolf waves paw at Krish*

_you will write that mega-adventure_

*Krish just blinks*


hmm, Anthropomorphic Wolf trying to cast Charm person on a Dragon ...

bah! here have a snackrifice *Wolf tosses Krish his favorite chewed-on leather boot* it's ABC


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?



Great sliver, Krish! You have your choice of a Ring of Universal Elemental Immunity or Dragonarmor of Invincibility as a payment for the ability to peruse the slivers.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great sliver, Krish! You have your choice of a Ring of Universal Elemental Immunity or Dragonarmor of Invincibility as a payment for the ability to peruse the slivers.



Well, as I am allready immune to most of the elements (I have five subtypes. ), I think I'll go with the armor. 

Wolf72: Ducks the boot.
*casts suggestion* 
I will _*not*_ create a mega-adventure. _*You*_ will create it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> I think I'll go with the armor.



Here you go, one suit of armor for you!


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 18, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Well, as I am allready immune to most of the elements (I have five subtypes. ), I think I'll go with the armor.
> 
> Wolf72: Ducks the boot.
> *casts suggestion*
> I will _*not*_ create a mega-adventure. _*You*_ will create it.




sorry the only suggestion that really works on me is: Are you hungry?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2005)

Love your homage to the awesome slivers, Krishnath.  My favorite critters in M:TG, heheh.  BTW though, why does the Talon sliver grant merely Dodge and Mobility?  Shouldn't it grant something more offensive, like an extra 5 feet of reach, or Improved Initiative, or Spring Attack, or Weapon Specialization (Claws)?  Or perhaps Combat Reflexes maybe?  Just wondering, since it's supposed to be more like a first-wave attacker IMO.


----------



## Mithral Silverwave (Jun 19, 2005)

Heh heh.  Talon slivers:
"Keep them at sword's length!" *slivers' claws grow about five feet* "Break out the polearms!"

I like the synapse slivers best, though.

"Species XR7Y feeds on the brainwaves of its victims.  This explains why goblins remain unaffected."


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 19, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Love your homage to the awesome slivers, Krishnath.  My favorite critters in M:TG, heheh.  BTW though, why does the Talon sliver grant merely Dodge and Mobility?  Shouldn't it grant something more offensive, like an extra 5 feet of reach, or Improved Initiative, or Spring Attack, or Weapon Specialization (Claws)?  Or perhaps Combat Reflexes maybe?  Just wondering, since it's supposed to be more like a first-wave attacker IMO.



Try playing a dex based fighter. The Talon grants first strike, and if your opponent can't hit you... Also, mobility allows them to move and attack without provoking attacks of oppertunity, so....

Frukathka: Thank you very much *proceeds to add the armor to his hoard* What? It's not like I am at war or anything.

Mithral Silverwave: Favourite Sliver Flavor Text: "Her Children Are Ever Part of Her", closely followed by: "The End of Evolution" and "Slivers are evil, slivers are sly, and if you get eaten, then noone will cry - Mogg Childrens Rhyme"


----------



## dedicated (Jun 19, 2005)

Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 20, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!Half-sliver template!



Patience you one, good things come to those who wait.

I'll be posting the Mindwhip later today. It's time for the slivers to go cerebral.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 20, 2005)

Presenting, the Mindwhip.

-

*Sliver, Mindwhip
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Psionic, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+14 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Psi-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability, Telepathy,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +9,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +7, Climb +13, Concentration +5, Escape Artist +7, Jump +5, Listen +9, Spot +9, Swim +5, Tumble +5,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

The Mindwhip sliver acts together with its Mnemonic counterpart as a sliver hives information relay and secondary brain.
The mindwhip sliver is a pinkish gray color, mottled with red and brown. A ridge of spikes runs the length of the slivers head. The mindwhip sliver is 6’4’’ in length.

*Combat: *
Mindwhip slivers are highly psionic beings, and are usually sent into combat to deal with powerful psionic beings such as mind-flayers and aboleths. The sliver itself usually hangs back, allowing its abilities to bolster the psionic defenses of nearby slivers. If pressed it will release its full psionic arsenal.
*Psi-like abilities:* At will – _Cloud mind_ (DC 14), _concussion blast_ (2d6 damage)*, _detect thoughts_ (DC 14), _empty mind_ (+4 bonus)*, _mental barrier_ (2 rounds)*, _mind thrust_ (6d10 damage, DC 15)*, and _recall agony_ (5d6 damage, DC 15)*. These are as the powers manifested by a 6th level psion. The saves are Cha based.
* notes an augmented power.
*Telepathy (Su):* In addition to being able to communicate with other slivers, the Mindwhip sliver is able to communicate mentally with any creature within 100’ that has a language.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the mindwhip sliver gain access to the empty mind and mind thrust abilities of the mindwhip sliver. 

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2005)

But Spring Attack is the feat that lets a critter move, attack, and keep moving, without drawing attacks of opportunity from the victim......  Mobility just grants +4 AC against attacks of opportunity from movement.  Dodge and Mobility are prerequisites for Spring Attack, but the Talon Sliver could always just gain Spring Attack as a racial bonus feat, regardless of prerequisites, and grant that as it's Shared Ability to other slivers nearby.....


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 21, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> But Spring Attack is the feat that lets a critter move, attack, and keep moving, without drawing attacks of opportunity from the victim......  Mobility just grants +4 AC against attacks of opportunity from movement.  Dodge and Mobility are prerequisites for Spring Attack, but the Talon Sliver could always just gain Spring Attack as a racial bonus feat, regardless of prerequisites, and grant that as it's Shared Ability to other slivers nearby.....



I am well aware of that, don't think to much about it, you'll just hurt your brain...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 21, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> I am well aware of that, don't think to much about it, you'll just hurt your brain...



Makes it almost sound as if another sliver...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Makes it almost sound as if another sliver...



Perhaps...   

The Mnemonic Sliver comes tomorrow, and on friday you might want to be wearing your ring of greater acid resistance...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 22, 2005)

*Name's Johnny....*

And now, the Mnemonic Sliver arrives...

-

*Sliver, Mnemonic
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Psionic, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Psi-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability, Telepathy,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +9,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +7, Climb +13, Concentration +5, Escape Artist +7, Jump +5, Listen +9, Spot +9, Swim +5, Tumble +5,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Mnemonic slivers are specialist slivers created to be the effective brain of the sliver hive, collecting and processing information.
The most striking feature of the mnemonic sliver is its oversized partially transparent cranium, through which the creatures’ immense brain structure can be seen. The slivers skin is usually a pale white or pink, with two blue-gray bands on its head.

*Combat: *
Mnemonic Slivers are probably the only slivers that disdain combat of any type. If pressured the creature will defend itself to the best of its ability. Using its immense brainpower to bolster the slivers surrounding it.
*Psi-like Abilities:* At will – _Comprehend languages_, _detect scrying_, _detect thoughts_ (DC 14), _mind probe_ (DC 17), _psionic daze_* (8HD, DC 13), and _scrying_ (DC 16). These are as the powers as manifested by a 6th level psion. The saves are charisma based.
* notes an augmented power.
*Telepathy (Su):* In addition to being able to communicate with other slivers, the Mnemonic sliver is able to communicate mentally with any creature within 100’ that has a language.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the Mnemonic sliver gets a +2 bonus on Int, Wis, and Cha. Increasing their saves and DC’s based on those abilities.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 22, 2005)

other than Jeweled dragons, what would sliver's natural enemies be?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> other than Jeweled dragons, what would sliver's natural enemies be?




Sliver? Natural Enemy? Funny, I understand both terms perfectly, but they don't seem to be fitting together... 

Seriously, find something that somehow might disrupt the Shared Abilities, and you have a chance.

That, or more slivers.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 22, 2005)

exploding chicken swarms


> Originally posted by Solarious
> Exploding Chicken Swarm
> Tiny Magical Beast (Swarm)
> Hit Dice: Irrelevant [6d10, 25HP, if you must know]
> ...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 22, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> exploding chicken swarms



Edit: No not really.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 22, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> other than Jeweled dragons, what would sliver's natural enemies be?



Slivers are the pinnacle of evolution run rampant, they have no natural enemies. But very powerful entities can destroy them, and they are aware of this fact. 
Thus the slivers of Rath obeyed Volrath and the Phyrexians to an extent, and slivers on the Outer Planes would do their best not to upset the lords of those realms. They also have a healthy respect for dragons of ancient or older age categories, Mostly because of the latters breathweapons. But if they think they can slay the offending dragon that has moved into their territory, they will try. But only rarely will the Hives Queen or Overlord engage the dragon directly.

In short: Very few creatures can stand up against a hive, and the slivers either try to appease or drive off those that can.


----------



## Mental Duck (Jun 23, 2005)

*keep up the good work!*

first of all, I want to say that this is awesome and thay you (Krishnath) and everyone who has helped with this has done a great job so far (and saved me a lot of work  )

I was plannig to use slivers in my campaign even before I got to these forums, and started to browse the dnd forums for some ideas... and then i encountered this (well, actually the former two topics about slivers through a link) topic and stood amazed!

but (there's always a "but"), I wouldn't be myself if I didn't give comments on everything, so here are my comments, ideas, help, 2 cp, or whatever you want to call it...

* Wizards with access to the polymoprh spell can easily polymorph into slivers and therefore gain all the shared abilities from slivers around them. While this isn't really all that powerful (one polymorphed sliver vs 20 normal slivers is still going to bite the dust), it just doesn't feel quite right. I believe you said in this or another topic that the shared abilities are the result from pheromones (or something like that) so it sound logical to me that slivers will only want to grant their special abilities to other slivers that are accepted in their hive. You can (for example) gin slivers an additional trait, the Archetypal Shape (the very same as the Sharn in the Monster Compendium: Monsters of Faerun, oh I love those Sharns  ) which would forbid other creatures to take on the form of slivers...

* You may want to include a creation process for metallic slivers (they are constructs after all) or you may want to say that this process is known only to slivers. If you choose to include a creation process, you may want to say that metallic slivers aren't able to hibernate and therefore can't evolve into more powerful slivers. Otherwise, every little wizard who knows the process of creating metallic slivers will have the ability to create his/her own personal sliver hive (a thought I find rather amusing  ).

* Just a detail; one of the sliver traits is a +4 bonus on grapple checks, I think that this bonus comes from the sliver 'tails'. Muscle slivers however, don't have tails, but legs, as your description says. so I'd say muscle slivers don't gain the +4 bonus on grapple checks or, because I don't find the artwork of the muscle sliver very clear about this fact, you can just say muscle slivers to have tails....

* just some nitpicking: you may want to add that the stat increases of muscle, quick and mnemonic slivers also increase the skills based on those stats, as I said, just some nitpicking  .

* This next one is rather important, hunter slivers, as cool how their two heads may be, grant the scent ability to their fellow slivers. This is rather oblivious (or how do you say that) since one of the slivers racial traits is scent. To solve this, you can let all the slivers around the hunter sliver gain double scent range (I believe there is a feat in the Savage Species called Improved Scent that does exactly this, not sure though, don't have that book on me here). Or you can just scratch scent as a sliver trait (which I think is best).

* Another detail, this time about mistform slivers. You say that they need to meet the creatures to gain the ability to change into those creatures, what do you exactly mean by "meet", do they need to interact, speak or even fight with the creature, or do they just need to see the creature??? And the other slivers that gain this ability, do they have to meet the creatures themselves in order to change into the creatures, or do they gain the ability to change only into the creature that the mistform sliver granting the ability is able to change into. And the fact that slivers always communicate with each other, doesn't this mean that once one sliver has met a creature, then all slivers have met this creature?  

* as someone else noted earlier in this (or one of the other) topics, muscle slivers have a better shared ability than barbed slivers, while the muscle sliver is just a worker and the barbed sliver is specialist. Okay, the barbed sliver has more HD, but still.... I'd say, increase the damage bonus to +2, it's also more in the same line (qua power level) with the other spelcialist slivers granted abilities. A few mnemonic slivers working together for example will too gain incredible high DC's on their psi-like abilites, so that one additional damage, isn't really that more powerful.

* now some notes about the mindwhip and mnemonic slivers, ... First, the psi-like abilities of the monsters in the Expanded Psionics Handbook (oh I do love that book  ) are all augmented based on the manifester level, so I think you should do this too with the slivers. It would give something like this:
Mindwhip Sliver: Concussion Blast (2d6 damage OR 2 targets, your choice), Empty Mind (+4 bonus), Mental Barrier (2 rounds), Mind Thrust (6d10, DC 15), Recall Agony (5d6, DC 15). (The other psi-like abilities aren't augmentable.)
Mnemonic Sliver: Psionic Daze (8 HD, DC 13). (The other psi-like abilities aren't augmentable.)
This does increase the CR of the mindwhip sliver as a 6d10 mind thrust (at will) can kill almost every 3rd lvl character in one blow. Second, if other slivers gain access to the shared abilities of these two sliver, will it be at the manifester level of the mindwhip or mnemonic sliver or at a manifester level equal to their own HD??? And third, but that's probably just me, I find it odd that the primary ability score for these two slivers (Charisma) is not the highest of their mental stats. Okay they are supposed to be intelligent, but still... but then again, it's probably just me.

* Who the hell is Lanariel Shadowwing??? Is he/she someone from the books or someone from your own creation?

* and last; I find it rather amusing that you often say (type) "otherVise", sounds like a german that speaks english with a heavy accent.   

Well, okay, rather a long post for my first post on these boards, but who cares...

I hope these comments are constructive to your work and keep those slivers coming

I'll probably post other comments and stuff when future slivers are being post, but they are al meant for the greater good of slivers (if you can't work against them, you better work with them!)

a fellow magic and dnd player
Mental...


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 23, 2005)

so I'm guessing there won't be any slivers granting elemental immunities? or would that just push them over top and get kinda silly (since they're kick ass already).

hey ... almost hit submit and then thought of something ... slivers have to be grouped relatively close togother, so a really old dragon's breath weapon (maybe with some metabreath feats) could really take a chunk out of them.

good for melee, bad for area of effect stuff.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 23, 2005)

Mental Duck said:
			
		

> first of all, I want to say that this is awesome and thay you (Krishnath) and everyone who has helped with this has done a great job so far (and saved me a lot of work  )
> 
> I was plannig to use slivers in my campaign even before I got to these forums, and started to browse the dnd forums for some ideas... and then i encountered this (well, actually the former two topics about slivers through a link) topic and stood amazed!



Thank you.


			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> but (there's always a "but"), I wouldn't be myself if I didn't give comments on everything, so here are my comments, ideas, help, 2 cp, or whatever you want to call it...
> 
> * Wizards with access to the polymoprh spell can easily polymorph into slivers and therefore gain all the shared abilities from slivers around them. While this isn't really all that powerful (one polymorphed sliver vs 20 normal slivers is still going to bite the dust), it just doesn't feel quite right. I believe you said in this or another topic that the shared abilities are the result from pheromones (or something like that) so it sound logical to me that slivers will only want to grant their special abilities to other slivers that are accepted in their hive. You can (for example) gin slivers an additional trait, the Archetypal Shape (the very same as the Sharn in the Monster Compendium: Monsters of Faerun, oh I love those Sharns  ) which would forbid other creatures to take on the form of slivers...



The polymorph spell does not grant subtypes, thus the polymorphed wizard would not be granted the Sliver abilities.



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * You may want to include a creation process for metallic slivers (they are constructs after all) or you may want to say that this process is known only to slivers. If you choose to include a creation process, you may want to say that metallic slivers aren't able to hibernate and therefore can't evolve into more powerful slivers. Otherwise, every little wizard who knows the process of creating metallic slivers will have the ability to create his/her own personal sliver hive (a thought I find rather amusing  ).



No need to put a "how to create metallic slivers" subtitle into it's description as the process is not meant for PC's. Also, since Metallic Slivers are neiter Proto-, Worker, or Specialist slivers, they cannot Hibernate. Also, they are constructs.



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * Just a detail; one of the sliver traits is a +4 bonus on grapple checks, I think that this bonus comes from the sliver 'tails'. Muscle slivers however, don't have tails, but legs, as your description says. so I'd say muscle slivers don't gain the +4 bonus on grapple checks or, because I don't find the artwork of the muscle sliver very clear about this fact, you can just say muscle slivers to have tails....



Well, since the muscle slivers art doesn't show all of the muscle sliver....



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * just some nitpicking: you may want to add that the stat increases of muscle, quick and mnemonic slivers also increase the skills based on those stats, as I said, just some nitpicking  .




I thought that was a given. Not my problem if the DM using them can't figure it out. 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * This next one is rather important, hunter slivers, as cool how their two heads may be, grant the scent ability to their fellow slivers. This is rather oblivious (or how do you say that) since one of the slivers racial traits is scent. To solve this, you can let all the slivers around the hunter sliver gain double scent range (I believe there is a feat in the Savage Species called Improved Scent that does exactly this, not sure though, don't have that book on me here). Or you can just scratch scent as a sliver trait (which I think is best).



Ahrg! I'll scratch Scent from the sliver traits, don't even remember why I put it in there in the first place...



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * Another detail, this time about mistform slivers. You say that they need to meet the creatures to gain the ability to change into those creatures, what do you exactly mean by "meet", do they need to interact, speak or even fight with the creature, or do they just need to see the creature??? And the other slivers that gain this ability, do they have to meet the creatures themselves in order to change into the creatures, or do they gain the ability to change only into the creature that the mistform sliver granting the ability is able to change into. And the fact that slivers always communicate with each other, doesn't this mean that once one sliver has met a creature, then all slivers have met this creature?



Sight, and you are correct about the mistform and other slivers, to an extent. Once a sliver has met another creature, all other slivers from the same hive can instantly recognize said creature, and if any of those creatures are Mistforms, they are able to mimic the creature as well...



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * as someone else noted earlier in this (or one of the other) topics, muscle slivers have a better shared ability than barbed slivers, while the muscle sliver is just a worker and the barbed sliver is specialist. Okay, the barbed sliver has more HD, but still.... I'd say, increase the damage bonus to +2, it's also more in the same line (qua power level) with the other spelcialist slivers granted abilities. A few mnemonic slivers working together for example will too gain incredible high DC's on their psi-like abilites, so that one additional damage, isn't really that more powerful.




Damn, thanks for remining me, I really needed yo update that one.



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * now some notes about the mindwhip and mnemonic slivers, ... First, the psi-like abilities of the monsters in the Expanded Psionics Handbook (oh I do love that book  ) are all augmented based on the manifester level, so I think you should do this too with the slivers. It would give something like this:
> Mindwhip Sliver: Concussion Blast (2d6 damage OR 2 targets, your choice), Empty Mind (+4 bonus), Mental Barrier (2 rounds), Mind Thrust (6d10, DC 15), Recall Agony (5d6, DC 15). (The other psi-like abilities aren't augmentable.)
> Mnemonic Sliver: Psionic Daze (8 HD, DC 13). (The other psi-like abilities aren't augmentable.)
> This does increase the CR of the mindwhip sliver as a 6d10 mind thrust (at will) can kill almost every 3rd lvl character in one blow. Second, if other slivers gain access to the shared abilities of these two sliver, will it be at the manifester level of the mindwhip or mnemonic sliver or at a manifester level equal to their own HD??? And third, but that's probably just me, I find it odd that the primary ability score for these two slivers (Charisma) is not the highest of their mental stats. Okay they are supposed to be intelligent, but still... but then again, it's probably just me.



I did not augment their abilities on purpose, but now that you mention it...

After all, slivers wheren't meant for 3rd level characters... 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * Who the hell is Lanariel Shadowwing??? Is he/she someone from the books or someone from your own creation?




She is an Epic Level Wizard from my homebrew, I really should post her race, they are native outsiders, have wings, and a LA of +3



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> * and last; I find it rather amusing that you often say (type) "otherVise", sounds like a german that speaks english with a heavy accent.




Well, I am from Scandinavia, so some spelling errors are bound to show up. 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Well, okay, rather a long post for my first post on these boards, but who cares...
> 
> I hope these comments are constructive to your work and keep those slivers coming
> 
> ...



You remind me of a guy named Edena, but you are more coherent and can use tags and paragraphs.


----------



## Heir Raktus (Jun 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say I love the thread, added it to my Sliver Worship thread...

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=451993


And a Comment, I've read that when you do the Overlord, you intend to treat it as the Queen and make it into an evolve-able creature? Were you aware the Overlord was creatred in an incident with the Mirari, which fused several different sliver types into one? Perhaps you could use that Idea in the evolving of an Overlord, kind of like a mythical brood pit where demons would fight until only the strongest would survive, and that strongest would be regenerated with all the parts of the vanquished... only way I could see it working here, unless you wanted to use the Overlord as a singular entity.


----------



## Mental Duck (Jun 23, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> The polymorph spell does not grant subtypes, thus the polymorphed wizard would not be granted the Sliver abilities.



From the SRD, I bring you Polymorph (or at least part of it  ): "The subject's type and subtype (if any) change to match the new form." So I'd say, yes, yes it does  .



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> No need to put a "how to create metallic slivers" subtitle into it's description as the process is not meant for PC's. Also, since Metallic Slivers are neiter Proto-, Worker, or Specialist slivers, they cannot Hibernate. Also, they are constructs.



I already thought as much, well, that's cleared up  



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Well, since the muscle slivers art doesn't show all of the muscle sliver....



True, but it still doesn't explain the +4 bonus on grapple checks, although I can imagine an muscle sliver springing up your neck like a big monkey, putting his legs around your neck and start tearing away with is claws and bite attacks...  



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Ahrg! I'll scratch Scent from the sliver traits, don't even remember why I put it in there in the first place...
> 
> Sight, and you are correct about the mistform and other slivers, to an extent. Once a sliver has met another creature, all other slivers from the same hive can instantly recognize said creature, and if any of those creatures are Mistforms, they are able to mimic the creature as well...
> 
> ...



Glad to be of assistance, but I still like to know if seeing the target is enough for mistform slivers, or if they actually need to interact with the target. And its true that slivers aren't meant for 3rd lvl characters, as my players are soon enough to find out. 



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> She is an Epic Level Wizard from my homebrew, I really should post her race, they are native outsiders, have wings, and a LA of +3



Please do, I'd love to see it.



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> You remind me of a guy named Edena, but you are more coherent and can use tags and paragraphs.



Well, I'm sorry but I'm not Edena, and that's something I don't hear everyday, me being coherent . Oh well, there's a first time for everything . 

Overall, glad to have helped, and keep those slivers coming, I'm looking forward to the acidic sliver...

Mental...

Now why can't I get those colors right??? Can somebody help me with that, I'm a sucker when it comes to layout...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 23, 2005)

Heir Raktus said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I love the thread, added it to my Sliver Worship thread...
> 
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=451993
> 
> ...



I know of the story in MTG, of course, I am not going down that route...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 23, 2005)

Mental Duck said:
			
		

> From the SRD, I bring you Polymorph (or at least part of it  ): "The subject's type and subtype (if any) change to match the new form." So I'd say, yes, yes it does  .




Doesn't matter, Wizard will still get pwned.



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> I already thought as much, well, that's cleared up




It's pretty darn obvious if you ask me 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> True, but it still doesn't explain the +4 bonus on grapple checks, although I can imagine an muscle sliver springing up your neck like a big monkey, putting his legs around your neck and start tearing away with is claws and bite attacks...




As I said, you only see about half the muscle sliver in the art... 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Glad to be of assistance, but I still like to know if seeing the target is enough for mistform slivers, or if they actually need to interact with the target. And its true that slivers aren't meant for 3rd lvl characters, as my players are soon enough to find out.




As I said, sight...



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Please do, I'd love to see it.




Her race is basically the decendants of fallen angels that didn't fall all the way to hell. They're all a bunch of evil bastards. 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sorry but I'm not Edena, and that's something I don't hear everyday, me being coherent . Oh well, there's a first time for everything .



Never said you where, just that you remind me of him. He is quite entertaining, if you run across him on the net, ask him to tell you the pirate story. 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Overall, glad to have helped, and keep those slivers coming, I'm looking forward to the acidic sliver...




I am sure you'll like it.


			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Mental...
> 
> Now why can't I get those colors right??? Can somebody help me with that, I'm a sucker when it comes to layout...



 You need to finish with a color closer for it to work properly. i.e. [ / color ] (remove the spaces). It's not that hard.

-Been posting in colors since planeswalker became MTGnews krishnath (A.K.A. Draco).


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 24, 2005)

Edena??? iirc he never made a short post they were all very very LONG

nothin' against him, just that I tend to shy away from those long drawn out discussion type posts


----------



## dedicated (Jun 24, 2005)

Plus, don't specialist slivers have some sort of dominate ability?

If so just watch the look of horror cross the player's face


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 24, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> Plus, don't specialist slivers have some sort of dominate ability?
> 
> If so just watch the look of horror cross the player's face



Not yet they don't, but just you wait 'til you see the overlord. 

Wolf72: Edena is funny, trust me on this one, it's unintentional, but he frequently makes people laugh on the other messageboard I frequent. It's Enworlds evil brother...


----------



## Mental Duck (Jun 24, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter, Wizard will still get pwned.





Well, I don't know for sure, I think a wizard that uses the polymorph spell often and has the natural spell feat or the silent and still spell feat can win from a small party of slivers. I'll explain: the wizard's AC will increase a lot, natural armor bonus of the polymorph spell and some of the slivers shared abilities (talon sliver, quick sliver & armor sliver (of the slivers that are already written down here)), while only one sliver can increase the other sliver's attack bonus (muscle sliver). So, while the wizard's AC wil be very high, the sliver's attack bonus won't be high, and in addition to some wizard spells, the wizard's AC will be even higher, this meaning, that the slivers will have a VERY hard time hitting the wizard, while the wizard will be able (with some defensive casting) to fireball the slivers into oblivion (most low-level slivers won't survive one or two fireballs I guess). So, my point is that a wizard that uses the polymorph spell often will be able to take down a small troupe (and with small I mean 20 or so) of slivers all by himself (the slivers consisting of worker and specialist slivers, since I don't know what the abilities of the noble slivers are).




			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> As I said, sight...





omg, I misread, I thought you were just sighing  . Well, thanks for repeating.



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> You need to finish with a color closer for it to work properly. i.e. [ / color ] (remove the spaces). It's not that hard.





thanks a lot! It's not what I meant but it gets the job done!


I also went through the stats of the slivers and found some mistakes... Most of them were probably made through typos or minor miscalculations,... I'll post the ones I found here...

Remember that these errata assume that all the abilities for the slivers are right.

Protosliver: Her attack should be claw +0 and her full attack should be claw +0 & bite -5.
Metallic Sliver: I believe her skills are all messed up, might want to take a look at them.
Muscle Sliver: Her saves are off, they should be +3/+2/+4.
Crypt Sliver: Her damage is wrong, I presume claws deal base damage + 1 1/2 Str modifier, so the claw damage should be 1d6+4. Her saves are off too, they should be +1/+2/+4.
Armor Sliver: Her touch AC is wrong and should be 12.
Mindwhip Sliver: Her base attack/grapple entry should be +4/+10. Her attack should be claw +6 and her full attack should be claw +6 & bite +1. Her skills too are a bit wrong and should be Listen +9 & Spot +9. Also, you forgot to write down the save DC of the Detect Thoughts psi-like ability, it's DC 14.
Mnemonic Sliver: I believe the damage die of her claw & bite attacks are wrong and should be 1d6 & 1d4. Also, you forgot to write down the save DC of the Detect Thoughts psi-like ability, it's DC 14. 

It could be that some things are wrong, I didn't double-check them... But I think they should all be right now...

Oh, and one last idea, I suggest giving the hunter sliver a +4 racial bonus to survival checks (like the ordinary wolf I believe), 'cause a hunter/tracker with a +0 on search checks and a +1 on survival checks, isn't going to track a lot... I'd even consider making this +4 bonus a part of the shared ability.

Thanks again for your time...
And hope to be of help...

Mental...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 24, 2005)

Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know for sure, I think a wizard that uses the polymorph spell often and has the natural spell feat or the silent and still spell feat can win from a small party of slivers. I'll explain: the wizard's AC will increase a lot, natural armor bonus of the polymorph spell and some of the slivers shared abilities (talon sliver, quick sliver & armor sliver (of the slivers that are already written down here)), while only one sliver can increase the other sliver's attack bonus (muscle sliver). So, while the wizard's AC wil be very high, the sliver's attack bonus won't be high, and in addition to some wizard spells, the wizard's AC will be even higher, this meaning, that the slivers will have a VERY hard time hitting the wizard, while the wizard will be able (with some defensive casting) to fireball the slivers into oblivion (most low-level slivers won't survive one or two fireballs I guess). So, my point is that a wizard that uses the polymorph spell often will be able to take down a small troupe (and with small I mean 20 or so) of slivers all by himself (the slivers consisting of worker and specialist slivers, since I don't know what the abilities of the noble slivers are).




Well, considering that you have not added Muscle slivers to that equation, nor the Blade (Oh, wait, haven't posted that one yet...), besides the slivers would instantly recognize that the polymorphed wizard was not a hive member, also, flanking is a very basic tactic that slivers use, there's so many of them and they use it to their advantage. 




			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> omg, I misread, I thought you were just sighing  . Well, thanks for repeating.



No problemo.




			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> thanks a lot! It's not what I meant but it gets the job done!
> You're still using to many color tags.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 24, 2005)

And now, the acidic sliver.

-

*Sliver, Acidic 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3 plus 1d6 acid)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3 plus 1d6 acid) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Acid, Death Throes,
*Special Qualities:* Acid immunity, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Acidic slivers are highly specialized slivers that live to die, as their sole purpose is to explode in a ball of corrosive acid, deepening tunnels or creating new ones.
The acidic slivers rock-like skin is usually a light brown or gray. Special glands on the slivers scythe like claw produce a green thick vile-smelling liquid that is highly acidic and that almost constantly drip from the creature.

*Combat: *
Acidic slivers are highly aggressive combatants that throw themselves at their enemies. Relying on their death throes to finish off those creatures that survive the initial onslaught.
*Acid (Ex):* The acidic slivers claw attack deals 1d6 points of acid damage in addition to its normal damage. The acid eats through anything that isn’t immune to the effects of acid.
*Death Throes (Ex):* If brought to 0 hp or less, the acidic sliver explodes in a ball of acid that deals 2d6 points of acid damage to all creatures within a 10’ radius of the sliver.
*Shared Abilities (Ex):* All slivers with 60’ of the acidic sliver gains acid immunity and access to the acidic slivers acid and death throes abilities.

-

Comments? Critizism? Snackrifices?


----------



## Mental Duck (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, for starters, I did add muscle sliver to the aquation , and about the flanking, theoretically (any logical thinking DM wouldn't allow it, but theoretically speaking...) the wizard will be immune to flanking because of a nice little thing that comes with the sliver subtype called "hivemind", so there... , nah, just messing with you... (but I'm still right ) 
Now add that lovely acidic sliver into the mix and the wizard has an increasing chance of failure, fireballing some 20 slivers is gonna be a lot of acid damage coming back at you...

And ah yes, you're right about those pesky proto-slivers. Well, this just proves that I am not perfect (but close, Not perfect! But close! )

And the acidic sliver is way cool, never saw that death throe ability coming... (okay, maybe I did, I read the former topics  but it's still an awesome (and fitting) ability...)

And yes, I know I'm using waaaaay to many color tags, this thing just hates me, happy now? Yes, I too hate this thing in return...

When can we expect the next sliver? Looking forward to it...

Mental...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 24, 2005)

Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Well, for starters, I did add muscle sliver to the aquation , and about the flanking, theoretically (any logical thinking DM wouldn't allow it, but theoretically speaking...) the wizard will be immune to flanking because of a nice little thing that comes with the sliver subtype called "hivemind", so there... , nah, just messing with you... (but I'm still right )




He only recieves the hive mind bonuses if he is part of a sliver hive. 



			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> Now add that lovely acidic sliver into the mix and the wizard has an increasing chance of failure, fireballing some 20 slivers is gonna be a lot of acid damage coming back at you...



Nasty buggers, ain't they? 


			
				Mental Duck said:
			
		

> And ah yes, you're right about those pesky proto-slivers. Well, this just proves that I am not perfect (but close, Not perfect! But close! )
> 
> And the acidic sliver is way cool, never saw that death throe ability coming... (okay, maybe I did, I read the former topics  but it's still an awesome (and fitting) ability...)
> 
> ...




Next sliver comes monday (barring any unforseen events), it's gonna give the slivers some resistances they don't have yet... I am of course talking about everyones favourite transparent sliver, the crystalline, an essential part of any sliver hive/deck.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 24, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Not yet they don't, but just you wait 'til you see the overlord.
> 
> Wolf72: Edena is funny, trust me on this one, it's unintentional, but he frequently makes people laugh on the other messageboard I frequent. It's Enworlds evil brother...





oh, I know he's funny ... but long-written at times  [edit: la la la, nutkinworld! ... eat your dark heart out elmo!!   ]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> oh, I know he's funny ... but long-written at times [edit: la la la, nutkinworld! ... eat your dark heart out elmo!!  ]




Only at times.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 24, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> oh, I know he's funny ... but long-written at times  [edit: la la la, nutkinworld! ... eat your dark heart out elmo!!   ]



I am afraid that Nutkinland is no more, now there is only nothing, and it's huge.


----------



## Sliver Lord (Jun 26, 2005)

Hahaha! Slivers!
They'll do great in my campain, the perfect minions! Slivers will bring the apocolypse, imagine the looks on the player's faces!
But in your next sliver, can you have the diary notes of that Shadowwing guy? I liked him.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 26, 2005)

are you their lord?


----------



## Sliver Lord (Jun 26, 2005)

I am!


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 26, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> I am afraid that Nutkinland is no more, now there is only nothing, and it's huge.





oops, nutkinland ... nothing and huge ... Kinda like the BBEG in _The Never Ending Story_


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 27, 2005)

Sliver Lord said:
			
		

> Hahaha! Slivers!
> They'll do great in my campain, the perfect minions! Slivers will bring the apocolypse, imagine the looks on the player's faces!
> But in your next sliver, can you have the diary notes of that Shadowwing guy? I liked him.



Lanariel Shadowwing is a girl. And the only ones with notes from her are the Legions slivers (and the sliver overlord...). 

Boz: No he isn't, but the last noble I will post will be... 

Wolf72: http://www.nothingland.com. We even have an RPG Battle Arena. Also, it is great to be able to swear without risking getting banned, or getting filtered. 

The crystalline to come shortly.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 27, 2005)

Presenting, the Crystalline Sliver, a vital part of any hive (and sliver deck).

-

*Sliver, Crystalline 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability, Spell Resistance 13,
*Saves: * Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Crystalline slivers are highly specialized slivers that are created to act as a first defense against spellcasting enemies of the sliver hives.
A crystalline sliver, as the name implies, looks like a sliver crafted from the finest crystal. The sliver is almost transparent and its body glitters in different colors, as light dances upon its body.
The crystalline sliver is usually about 7’ in length.

*Combat: * 
Crystalline slivers love ambushes, and will try to flank it’s opponents if given the opportunity. Since they where bred to be living shields against spellcasters, they usually go after wizards and sorcerers first.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the crystalline sliver that lack spell resistance gain spell resistance equal to 10 plus half their HD. If the sliver already possesses SR, its existing SR is increased by +2.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2005)

*Offers two armodons*
These were their last days anyway. Careful with those skull plates!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Offers two armodons*
> These were their last days anyway. Careful with those skull plates!



Thanks! 

*munch* *munch*

Ooh, Ivory for my hoard.


----------



## Sliver Lord (Jun 27, 2005)

Do sliver overlord next. Its description will include Lanareil, because it's from leigons. I like Lanareil so mch, he'll appear as an NPC in my campagin. Thanks for the insparation!
I have presented you the finest, rarest, most divine snackrifice ever-a tarrasque, ascended to greater deity-hood, with all templates applied to it.


----------



## law (Jun 28, 2005)

Not bad, good as always. Now only if I can get them as a word doc when your done .


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 28, 2005)

Sliver Lord said:
			
		

> Do sliver overlord next. Its description will include Lanareil, because it's from leigons. I like Lanareil so mch, he'll appear as an NPC in my campagin. Thanks for the insparation!
> I have presented you the finest, rarest, most divine snackrifice ever-a tarrasque, ascended to greater deity-hood, with all templates applied to it.



Lanariel is a she, as in a female, and the next sliver will be the Spined. The Overlord is scheduled for last, I am not about to change the order just because people ask me to, it would set a bad predecent. And besides, I ain't finished with the overlord yet. 

Law: Perhaps...

Edit: Argh! Forgot the color closer.


----------



## Colonelpuddinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

Krishnath,

I am merely a lurker, having just joined recently.  But I must say, I love your Slivers (and other creations you've been part of).  Thank you very much for your work and your passion.  I'm thinking I might use your slivers at some point when I think my players might last more than 10 rounds. (heh!)

and now the snackages:  8 Rakshashas dressed up as the G-8 leaders, enjoy!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 28, 2005)

Colonelpuddinhead said:
			
		

> Krishnath,
> 
> I am merely a lurker, having just joined recently.  But I must say, I love your Slivers (and other creations you've been part of).  Thank you very much for your work and your passion.  I'm thinking I might use your slivers at some point when I think my players might last more than 10 rounds. (heh!)
> 
> and now the snackages:  8 Rakshashas dressed up as the G-8 leaders, enjoy!



Thanks.

*munch* *munch* *burp*

Damn, got fur stuck in my teeth.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 28, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> ... set a bad predecent.




precedent even! ... nice to know that even Jeweled Dragon's can have selective dyslexia


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 29, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> precedent even! ... nice to know that even Jeweled Dragon's can have selective dyslexia



What? Me Talk English Guud! 

Actually, english, as you might have noticed, is not my native tongue.


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 29, 2005)

*And now, a sliver that makes other slivers harder to kill...*

Presenting, the Spined Sliver:

-

*Sliver, Spined 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Improved Grab,
*Special Qualities:* Damage Reduction 2/-, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Spined slivers are bred to be used as shock troops should the need arise.
A spined sliver has skin the color of rotting meat, shifting in blue, green and red hues. The slivers entire back, tentacles, and claw are covered in long spines in a variety of colors. The long spines that cover the slivers body also grant it excellent protection.

*Combat:* 
Spined slivers a bred for combat, using their long spines and tentacles to grapple their opponents, so that other slivers can more easily attack them.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* If a spined sliver hits an opponent of at least small size or larger, it deals normal damage and may attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a spined sliver gain access to the spined slivers improved grab ability, and gains damage reduction 2/-.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Mithral Silverwave (Jun 30, 2005)

One Water Elemental Snackrifice coming up!  Great job!

Hmmm... since law is doing Incarnations, how about Myr or Kavus for your next project?


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 30, 2005)

Mithral Silverwave said:
			
		

> One Water Elemental Snackrifice coming up!  Great job!
> 
> Hmmm... since law is doing Incarnations, how about Myr or Kavus for your next project?



Ah, thanks I was thirsty.

*gulp*

Mmm... Cherry flavor...

I will do neither the Myr nor the Kavu as quite frankly, I find neither interresting. But I am open for suggestions for other creatures.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 1, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> What? Me Talk English Guud!
> 
> Actually, english, as you might have noticed, is not my native tongue.




um nope, I work with those kids who've been suspended/expelled ... and despite only speaking/reading english ... suffice to say, yours is excellent (and your spelling is fine)


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 1, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> um nope, I work with those kids who've been suspended/expelled ... and despite only speaking/reading english ... suffice to say, yours is excellent (and your spelling is fine)



It damn well better be, I got the equivalent of an A in english, and I never did my homework in it.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 1, 2005)

*Medic!!!*

And now, the victual sliver.

-

*Sliver, Victual 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Death Throes, Spell-like Abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

Victual slivers are bred to be the healers of the sliver hive.
The skin of the victual sliver is a transparent silvery hue, allowing creatures that watch the sliver to see its intestines and skeleton. This can be quite unsettling to someone who has never seen a victual sliver before. 
Victual slivers are most often encountered in the sliver queen’s chamber, helping the newborn proto-slivers to feed.

*Combat: * 
Victual Slivers usually hang back, letting their shared abilities power up their kin. If pressed the sliver will defend itself to the best of its ability.
Spell-like abilities: At will – _bless_, _cure light wounds_ (DC 11), _deathwatch_, _delay poison_, and _remove disease_. These are as the spells cast by a 6th level cleric. The saves are Cha based.
*Death Throes (Ex):* When killed a victual sliver lets loose a burst of stored up positive energy creating an effect like that of a _Mass cure light wounds_, except that it affects all creatures within a 60’ radius-burst centered on the victual sliver, allows no save, and heals 1d8+25 hp.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the victual sliver gain its death throes ability.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## dedicated (Jul 1, 2005)

Good, but wouldn't the slivers heal the heroes every time a sliver died?


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 1, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> It damn well better be, I got the equivalent of an A in english, and I never did my homework in it.




you Un-American!!! ...    ... the way my kids work is ... is ... well they just don't, get anywhere from a 0-35 (65 is passing) and then complain about how no one teaches them anything. ... 

m'k time to stop whining (I'm on summer break!) and time to get back to geeking.

****

slivers ... victual sliver looks really cool


----------



## BOZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> It damn well better be, I got the equivalent of an A in english, and I never did my homework in it.




messing around on english-speaking messageboards for long enough should be more than enough of an education.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmm.  Death throes is like _mass cure light wounds_ except for... almost everything.  

For your snackrifice, may I present a litter of 8 immature golden gorgers?  Aurumvorax meat is very rich, and a little heavy, but when harvested young is as tender as veal.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 3, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> Good, but wouldn't the slivers heal the heroes every time a sliver died?



Yeah, but it'll also heal a couple dozen to a couple of hundred slivers as well... 

Cheiromancer: I think I'll raise them rather than eat them, see, there's this dwarven settlement on my territory...


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 4, 2005)

It's monday, and you know what that means: Another new sliver, yay!

Presenting: The Blade Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Blade 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claws +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Augmented Criticals,
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘I just got an adition to my parameter defenses, my patron was kind enough to send me some new guard dogs. These blade slivers are highly agressive, and armed with additional weaponry compared to other slivers. I am certain that they will prevent further incursion into my laboratory by those pesky adventurers that the druids continue to send.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Blade Slivers are named after the metallic blades they have at the end of their claws.
A Blade slivers look much like normal slivers, but have one additional claw. The sliver is the color of terracotta. It’s claws end in metallic blades. The Blade Sliver is usually around 7’2’’ in length.

*Combat:* 
Blade Slivers are highly aggressive, and is usually employed as guard dogs or shock troops by their hives. They are relentless combatants that never shy away from combat, not leaving the fray before either their opponents or they themselves are dead. This leads them to sometimes be used as a delaying tactic until more powerful slivers can join combat.
*Augmented Criticals (Ex):* The natural weapons of the blade sliver scores a critical threat on a natural roll of 18-20, dealing triple damage on a successful critical.
*Shared Traits (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the blade sliver gain access to the blade slivers Augmented criticals special quality. This ability is not cumulative.

-

Comments? Critizism? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 5, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Mmm... Cherry flavor [Water Elemental]




Hmm, gotta remember that one


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 6, 2005)

love the fluff on that one!


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry guys, no update today, but with the recent events in London, I just can't bring myself to post the next sliver. I will update on monday though.

My thoughts and prayers go out to those who have lost someone in the terrorist attacks.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 8, 2005)

100% forgivable and understandable!


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, it is monday, and as I promised, here is another sliver. Before I post it though, I have decided that when I start posting the Noble Slivers (beginning next week, baring any unforseen circumstances), I will only post two slivers a week (Still need to finish the conversion of the queen and overlord...).

Anyway, on to the root of any sliver infestation, can you dig it? 

-

*Sliver, Root  
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Burrow 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability, Tremorsense 60’,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘The druids got nasty surprise yesterday as a swarm of slivers burst from the ground during their evening rituals. I watched the carnage to great satisfaction from the air above the devastation. That will teach those pesky tree-huggers to stay away from me and my patrons research.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

Root slivers are the tunnel diggers and expert ambushers of sliver society.
A root sliver looks much like their regular kin, but their skin has the color and texture of gray bark. The sliver itself is around 6’7’’ in length.

*Combat: * 
Root Slivers are expert ambushers, using their burrow ability to strike from below ground. More than one adventuring party has been lethally surprised when a wave of slivers has boiled from the solid ground behind them.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the Root Sliver gains a burrow speed of 30’ and tremorsense to a range of 60’.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 13, 2005)

No comments?


----------



## BOZ (Jul 13, 2005)

Your shoes are untied and your mother dresses you funny!


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Your shoes are untied and your mother dresses you funny!



Lol!

I meant, why the friggin 'ell haven't anybody commented on the Root Sliver? I mean, I posted it two days ago.


----------



## Necromancer of Rath (Jul 13, 2005)

I've liked the ones that I've seen.  One or two of the CRs seem a little off, but they're great.  Might be able to have that sliver invasion game one day.


----------



## zinderel (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to say, I'm very much digging these conversions. I actually recently started playing Magic, and loved the concept of the Slivers. I'm also a DnD player, and ran a game with Slivers as a recurring threat. I started looking for other conversions, and found these and literally "woot"-ed. 

So, what other Slivers will we be seeing? I've noticed that we have yet to see the Brood Sliver, Essence Sliver, Hibernation Sliver, Magma Sliver, Shifting Sliver, Sliver Overlord, Sliver Queen, Spectral Sliver, Synapse Sliver, Toxin Sliver and Ward Sliver

Any plans for these? I know we've got the Queen and the Toxin and the Overlord, as I've seen them discussed already, but what about the others?

For the Brood Sliver, I could see something like the Slaadi egg planting ability, where the Brood Sliver implants the victim with an egg that hatches as a Proto-Sliver.

Essence Sliver could give, say, Regeneration 3, which is a good ability to have even if you already have Fast Healing.

Shifting Sliver could give Waterbreathing and a Swim speed.

Magma Sliver could give a fire enhancement to attacks.

Ward Slivers would grant some kind of elemental resistances. Perhaps with this type, there could actually be a type of Ward Sliver for each Element.

Spectral Sliver would likely be another undead Sliver type, Incorporeal though as opposed to the Crypt Sliver.

The Hibernation Sliver is likely already covered in a way by having all slivers Hibernate to 'evolve', right?

Synapse Slivers....this one's a hard one...maybe their attacks deal Intelligence damage, via some kind of poison secretion?

Anyhow, just my thoughts and suggestions, if you haven't already thought of 'em, and again, kudos for the work so far!


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 14, 2005)

zinderel said:
			
		

> I have to say, I'm very much digging these conversions. I actually recently started playing Magic, and loved the concept of the Slivers. I'm also a DnD player, and ran a game with Slivers as a recurring threat. I started looking for other conversions, and found these and literally "woot"-ed.
> 
> So, what other Slivers will we be seeing? I've noticed that we have yet to see the Brood Sliver, Essence Sliver, Hibernation Sliver, Magma Sliver, Shifting Sliver, Sliver Overlord, Sliver Queen, Spectral Sliver, Synapse Sliver, Toxin Sliver and Ward Sliver



All of them save the Hibernation sliver, I will also start doing a few new ones as I finish with these, I just need to finish the stats for the queen and the overlord, the rest are finished allready. 


			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Any plans for these? I know we've got the Queen and the Toxin and the Overlord, as I've seen them discussed already, but what about the others?



They're coming 


			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> For the Brood Sliver, I could see something like the Slaadi egg planting ability, where the Brood Sliver implants the victim with an egg that hatches as a Proto-Sliver.



Something like that, only a lot quicker... 


			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Essence Sliver could give, say, Regeneration 3, which is a good ability to have even if you already have Fast Healing.



Sorry, no regenerating slivers, I find that fast healing 30+ is more than enough. 


			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Shifting Sliver could give Waterbreathing and a Swim speed.



It doesn't, as it would be a specialist, it would make it virtually impossible for the slivers to colonise an aquatic plane, the aquatic sliver (one of the "new" slivers I will be doing) is a worker. The shifting sliver has another ability.



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Magma Sliver could give a fire enhancement to attacks.



STOP READING MY MIND! 



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Ward Slivers would grant some kind of elemental resistances. Perhaps with this type, there could actually be a type of Ward Sliver for each Element.



Nope, not elemental resistance, but it is something good, and it does mimic a 3rd-level spell....



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Spectral Sliver would likely be another undead Sliver type, Incorporeal though as opposed to the Crypt Sliver.



Not incorporeal, but it is undead.



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> The Hibernation Sliver is likely already covered in a way by having all slivers Hibernate to 'evolve', right?



That is correct.



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Synapse Slivers....this one's a hard one...maybe their attacks deal Intelligence damage, via some kind of poison secretion?



Not by poison, but it does drain Int, among other things...



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Anyhow, just my thoughts and suggestions, if you haven't already thought of 'em, and again, kudos for the work so far!



Thank you for the comments and critique, it was appreciated. And just you wait until you see the queen, it'll be worth the wait. 

I'll be posting the shifiting sliver tomorrow.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 15, 2005)

Here we go, the Shifting Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Shifting 
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver)
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Camouflage, Shared Ability,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Hide +12, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘Another new sentry have arrived from my patron, or is it a spy? Anyways, these strange slivers, have the ability to hide in plain sight by changing their colors to match their surroundings, they are quite capable of it to, earlier today I caught one spying on me in my lab, It must have gotten in when I went to get something to drink, several hours earlier.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes._

If the sliver hive ever produced a perfect spy and ambusher, the shifting sliver would be it.
A shifting sliver looks like any other sliver, save that it’s able to change color. When active the slivers skin is usually changing in patterns of blue and green, when at rest however the slivers color changes to that of it’s surroundings, enabling it become almost invisible. It is quite possible to pass within 5’ of a shifting sliver without noticing it.
The shifting sliver reaches a length of roughly 7’5’’.

*Combat: * 
Shifting slivers are ambush predators in every sense of the word, perfectly able to sit absolutely still until it’s opponents have passed it, before attacking from the rear.
*Camouflage (Ex):* The shifting sliver is able to alter it’s color at a whim, granting it a +10 bonus on hide checks, and allowing it to practically hide in plain sight. 
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of a shifting sliver gains access to its camouflage ability as if they possessed it themselves. This ability is not cumulative.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## zinderel (Jul 16, 2005)

very nice. I like the camo aspect.  *nodnod*


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 16, 2005)

zinderel said:
			
		

> very nice. I like the camo aspect.  *nodnod*



Only thing that maked sense. I am glad you liked it.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 17, 2005)

Shouldn't its hide modifier be listed in its stat block?  

And does it actually have the ability to HiPS?  Or is that just flavor text?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 17, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Shouldn't its hide modifier be listed in its stat block?
> 
> And does it actually have the ability to HiPS?  Or is that just flavor text?



D'oh! (fixing it now), and yes it does.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 17, 2005)

I was betting that the HiPS talk was hyperbole; you might want to be more explicit about listing HiPS ability among the shifting sliver's special abilities.  

"Practically" usually means "almost, but not quite."  Saying something is practically immortal means that it is very difficult to kill, but that it is not actually immortal.  Saying that someone is practically a doctor could mean that they are close to graduation from medical school, or are otherwise highly qualified.  But you would not use "practically a doctor" for someone who *is* a doctor.  Similarly you should not say that shifting slivers can practically hide in plain sight; it suggests that they while they are good at hiding, they technically don't have HiPS.

Incidentally, their hide bonus of +12; they didn't actually spend any ranks in it?  +10 from camouflage and +2 from dex, right?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 18, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Incidentally, their hide bonus of +12; they didn't actually spend any ranks in it?  +10 from camouflage and +2 from dex, right?



Correct.

As for the HIPS, basically, what it means is that you don't get a spot check to notice it, unless you are specifically looking for it, and knows something is there. Scent and Blindsense will tell you something is there, and will allow you a spot check.

Next up, the spectral sliver.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 18, 2005)

And 'ere it is:

-

*Sliver, Spectral 
Medium Undead (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* Fly 10’ (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 12 (+2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 10,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+7 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Slam +5 melee (ability damage)
*Full Attack:* Slam +5 melee (ability damage)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* Ability Drain,
*Special Qualities:* Damage Reduction 10/magic, Gaseous Form, Undead,
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con -, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Escape Artist +7, Hide +10, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Spot +7,
*Feats:* Ability Focus: Ability Drain, Alertness, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* 7-9 HD (Medium); 10-18 HD (Large)

_‘Some lesser slivers that had been hibernating beneath my negative energy generator awakened today, unfortunately they hade evolved into what I like to call ‘spectral’ slivers, they where highly aggressive, and attacked both me and the other slivers I have present with great zeal, fortunately we where able to herd them through a portal I had before they could cause to much damage.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

Spectral Slivers are the next step in undead sliver evolution, and unlike their lesser kin the crypt slivers, they are highly aggressive creatures, which attack everything and everyone unless contained either through magic or by domination from a sliver noble.
A spectral sliver looks like a sliver composed entirely from wisps of white and gray smoke, despite their appearance though, they are not incorporeal, just highly unstable.

*Combat: * 
Spectral Slivers fight like berserkers attacking everything within reach, the give no quarter and expect none in return.
*Ability Damage (Su):* Anyone hit by the natural weapons of a spectral sliver must make a fort save (DC: 15) or take one point of temporary constitution damage. On a critical hit, this damage is doubled, permanent, and allows no save. For each point of Constitution damage dealt by the spectral sliver, it gains 5 temporary hp. The save DC is Charisma-based.
*Gaseous Form (Ex):* The spectral slivers body consists mostly of translucent wisps of smoke, which grants it DR 10/magic and the ability to squeeze through even the tiniest crack at its normal move speed. However, it cannot run, or exert force on objects. Additionally it is subject to the effects of wind and can be “herded” by wind spells such as _control winds_ and _wind wall_. Also it cannot enter any form of liquid.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 18, 2005)

I think the standard term is "drain" instead of "permanent ability damage."  I also think that you should incorporate what you mean by HIPS into the Shifting Sliver description.

With all this thinking going on, how about a snackrifice?  Have a Thought Eater that has been fattened up with idyllic daydreams.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 18, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I think the standard term is "drain" instead of "permanent ability damage."  I also think that you should incorporate what you mean by HIPS into the Shifting Sliver description.
> 
> With all this thinking going on, how about a snackrifice?  Have a Thought Eater that has been fattened up with idyllic daydreams.



Ooh, thought eater! *munch* *munch*

No, *munch*, it says drain in my MM, so *munch* that is what I use. *munch*

*swallow*

And if people don't understand what HiPS means, they're to friggen ignert to be DM'ing anyway.


----------



## Mithral Silverwave (Jul 18, 2005)

Do the spectral slivers not grant a shared ability, or is it just not listed?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 18, 2005)

Mithral Silverwave said:
			
		

> Do the spectral slivers not grant a shared ability, or is it just not listed?



None of the undead slivers grant shared abilities.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 22, 2005)

And now the Ward Sliver. I will be starting with the nobles next week. 

-

*Sliver, Ward  
Medium Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30’, Climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+10 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d6+3) and bite +1 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5’/5’
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Shared Ability, Ward,
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7,
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10,
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +11, Escape Artist +5, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +3,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘After some months of experimenting I was finally able to create a sliver that is able to protect itself from everything from demons, to modrons, to slaadi, to celestials with little trouble. My patron will be most pleased.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

Ward slivers the type of sliver most likely to be encountered with the sliver queen, much thanks to their defensive capabilities.
The ward sliver is usually uniform silver gray over its entire body, although the back of the creature is usually somewhat darker, sometimes almost black. The ward sliver reaches a length of over 7’.

*Combat:* 
Ward slivers usually hang back, using their ward ability to protect themselves and bolster nearby slivers, but they will not hesitate to enter battle if the life of their queen is in danger.
*Ward (Sp):* The ward sliver is constantly surrounded by a magic circle against chaos, good, evil, or law. It can change what the Magic Circle protects against as a free action, and if the effect is dispelled, it may resume it as a move-equivalent action. The ward effect has a 30’ radius from the ward sliver. If two ward slivers are within 30’ of each other, the effects overlap, but do not stack, unless they protect against two different alignments.
The effect is as the Magic Circle spell cast by an 8th level cleric.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the ward sliver gains access to the ward ability of the ward sliver, save that the affected slivers cannot choose what alignment they protect against, but must protect against the same alignment as the ward sliver, if the ward sliver changes what alignment it protects against, all slivers within 60’ of it, change with it.

-
Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow... Absolutely amazing work. I simply cannot wait to see the Sliver Overlord. Fantastic job again! *applaude*


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 22, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> Wow... Absolutely amazing work. I simply cannot wait to see the Sliver Overlord. Fantastic job again! *applaude*



Thank you. 

*bows*

You know what they say, those who wait for something good...


----------



## SliverFox9x (Jul 22, 2005)

*Hmmmmm*

Slivers...you say.....I was searching for my favorite litlle hellraisers and I came upon this thread.... I wish I knew how to play D&D 3.5 ....being a veteran D&D 1 player, A lot of these statistics are completely new to me...so while I go memorize the rules, you guys keep on churning out sliver stats, ok?


-9x-


----------



## SliverFox9x (Jul 22, 2005)

*Well....there's a new way to deal with bad players...*

Instead of learning D&D 3.5 right now, I'll take the relevant stats you guys posted, test em on my dude for D&D1, then see how my party fares. We have four players, 3 of which have NPC allies, and the avg. char. lvl is 24... How do you think they'll do against a small, one-wave attack from root and shifting slivers? (one wave meaning around 40.) We kinda' ditched the level restriction rules, so my guy is around level 40, and the highest other player is level 36...
So long as the slivers don't have a few budies to say....immunize them to fireballs...I think that the party should fare well enough, but take enough damage to bugger off at the first sign of Sliver habitation...


----------



## SliverFox9x (Jul 22, 2005)

*Testing Failed*

I really expected my character to do better than that....but there were too many...maybe I'll actually be able to kill EVERYONE in the party this time, instead of having a level 36 running a bunch of level 14's.....
           </--\>

<=====ll:::::::::::::::::::::::::>
  R.I.P.
Me
Died by 65 stab wounds to the back.
there would have been more, had the claw not broken off.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 23, 2005)

SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> I really expected my character to do better than that....but there were too many...maybe I'll actually be able to kill EVERYONE in the party this time, instead of having a level 36 running a bunch of level 14's.....
> </--\>
> 
> <=====ll:::::::::::::::::::::::::>
> ...



I did say that they are dangerous...   

I suggest you invest in the PHB, DMG, and MM 3.5E, it simplifies a lot of things, making the play experience a lot smoother. If you do not wish to pay for them, you could download the SRD for free from the WotC site. And while you are there, you should get the conversion booklet as well.
Armor Class is makes more sense now. Tach0 is replaced with BAB, and the saves have been condenced to only three. It's good.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 23, 2005)

*wolf sings for Krish*

over the slivers and through the planes,

to Krishnath's cave we go ...

(that's as far as I got, never said I had any talent   )


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 23, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *wolf sings for Krish*
> 
> over the slivers and through the planes,
> 
> ...



Talent is over-rated, skill is earned. *bows*


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 25, 2005)

All of this looks good, Krish, but I have one question (it may have been covered before above, though). The undead slivers don't grant any shared abilities, but can they benefit from them? They still have the sliver subtype, after all.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 25, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> All of this looks good, Krish, but I have one question (it may have been covered before above, though). The undead slivers don't grant any shared abilities, but can they benefit from them? They still have the sliver subtype, after all.
> 
> Demiurge out.



Yes, they benefit.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 26, 2005)

And now, the first of the Noble slivers, and the only way for a sliver hive to grow outside of having a queen: The Brood Sliver.

-

*Sliver, Brood  
Large Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice: * 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’, climb 30’,
*Armor Class: * 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+23 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9 plus implant)
*Full Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9 plus implant) and bite +9 (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach: * 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Implant, Spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, shared ability, spell resistance 18,
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +12,
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +15, Concentration +16, Escape Artist +9, Jump +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +7, Spot +12, Swim +12, Tumble +7,
*Feats:* Ability Focus: Implant, Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘I met a very interesting sliver type today; apparently the queen is not the only sliver able to produce offspring. These ‘brood slivers’ seem to use unborn slivers as weapons, infecting their opponents to produce new young.’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

A Brood sliver is a highly specialized type of sliver used to swell the slivers ranks in combat.
A brood sliver looks much like other slivers, but have golden brown skin and an oversized claw at the end of their arm. The sliver usually has a length of about 12’

*Combat:* 
Brood slivers relish combat, using the oversized claw to infect as many opponents as possible.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _Detect Magic_, _Endure Elements_, _Light_, and _Resistance_; 3/day – _Bless_, _Greater Magic Fang_, and _Pass without Trace_. These are as the spells cast by a 6th level sorcerer. 
*Implant (Ex):* If a brood sliver deals damage with its claw to a living creature it may attempt to infect the creature with a baby sliver. The creature must make a fortitude save (DC: 22) or become infected. An infected creature 1d6 points of damage per round for 2d4 rounds, after which a proto sliver bursts from their body dealing an additional 2d6 points of damage. A creature cannot be infected by more than one baby sliver at a time. If a Remove Disease is cast on the affected creature before the proto sliver emerges, the proto sliver is instantly slain and the infected creature must make another fortitude save (DC: 22) or take 1d4 points of con damage as the baby sliver decomposes.
The saves are Con-based.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the Brood Sliver gains access to its implant ability.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices? Questions?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 26, 2005)

Ewwww!


----------



## Colonelpuddinhead (Jul 27, 2005)

**vigorously waves white flag**

I give up! I give up!




			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Ewwww!




You said it....

CP

BTW:  I offer Krish 500 A&W Teen burgers as snackrifices.


----------



## Solarious (Jul 27, 2005)

Whoa! This makes slivers extra deadly. o,O; Slivers... begetting proto-slivers... who become more mama slivers because they also gain the Implant ability... I like it! 

Pray tell, what happens if a host dies before the incubation period is over? Does the baby sliver continue to grow and burst out of the dead body? Can they implant baby slivers into dead bodies to bolster their numbers in an emergency? Do they sometimes implant slivers into themselves/other slivers with victual slivers present in order to skyrocket hive populations in case of high-powered adventurer incurrsion? Please tell me oh creator/stater of the slivers, it would make life more difficult for my wonderful players.

And when I say wonderful, I mean poor, poor, and when I say players, I mean victims being prepared for you as a snackrafice. Because I like sacrificing people and listening to their screams.

Speaking of snackrifices, here's a crate of yellow, fluffy, real duckies. Enjoy.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 27, 2005)

Mmm....burgers.

*eats the burgers, then the ducks*

*burp*

Solarius: I would say that it is up to the indevidual DM, me I wouldn't allow the implant ability to work on non-living creatures and if the "host" should die, the unborn protosliver would die after 1d4+it's con mod rounds unless it would burst out of the body before that. Also, I would not put it past slivers to implant other slivers if it means boosting the hives defenses in an emergency...


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 27, 2005)

sooo ... if you want more slivers quickly, the brood sliver gets a bunch of the fast healing guys together and implants them all since they'll heal any damage a baby sliver creates ... at the same time they'll be able to implant ... sliver begets sliver begets sliver.

would creatures immune to disease be affected at all (paladins and the like)?

my only criticism would be is that these guys get so powerful so fast they're only really useful [edit: err usable against] for very powerful parties ... _and they just rock!_  

what's next?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 27, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> sooo ... if you want more slivers quickly, the brood sliver gets a bunch of the fast healing guys together and implants them all since they'll heal any damage a baby sliver creates ... at the same time they'll be able to implant ... sliver begets sliver begets sliver.
> 
> would creatures immune to disease be affected at all (paladins and the like)?
> 
> ...



Well... since a _remove disease_ kills the baby sliver before it has a time to hatch, I would say that paladins, although not immune, are quite capable of getting rid of the fetus. But I would leave it up to the indevidual DM to decide wether or not a paladin is immune.

As for what is next, the ultimate medic of the sliver hive of course. The essence sliver. If all goes as planned, I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 28, 2005)

And now, the essence sliver.

-

*Sliver, Essence  
Large Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’ (6 squares); climb 30’
*Armor Class:* 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+23 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (2d6+9 plus life drain)
*Full Attack:* Claw +14 melee (2d6+9 plus life drain) and bite +9 (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Life drain, spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, shared ability, spell resistance 18,
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +12,
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +15, Concentration +16, Escape Artist +9, Jump +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +7, Spot +12, Swim +12, Tumble +7,
*Feats:* Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Improved Natural Attack: Claw, Lightning Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘Essence Slivers fill a very specific function in the slivers society, they are the ultimate combat medic, transferring the damage they deal into healing for themselves and the slivers around them. Oh, to be able to harness that power...’ – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

Essence slivers are the healers among slivers.
An essence sliver looks much like other slivers, but have a pinkish white, opaque crystalline structure to their bodies. An essence sliver reaches a length of about 9’.

*Combat: * 
Essence slivers hit hard and fast, relying on their healing ability and the abilities they share with other slivers. They are not dumb however, and will lead a superior foe into ambushes if able.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _Detect Magic_, _Endure Elements_, _Light_, and _Resistance_; 3/day – _cure moderate wounds _ (2d8+6, DC 14), _neutralize poison_, and _remove disease_. These are as the spells cast by a 6th level sorcerer.
*Life Drain (Su):* Whenever an essence sliver deals combat damage to a corporeal creature that is neither a construct, elemental, or undead. It heals the same amount of damage to itself. Any hit points thus gained that would exceed the essence slivers maximum total are gained as temporary hit points that disappear after one hour.
*Shared Ability (Ex): * All slivers within 60’ of the essence sliver gain access to the essence slivers life drain ability.

-

Comments? Critique? Snackrifices? Questions?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 28, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> .
> 
> ...if the "host" should die, the unborn protosliver would die after 1d4+its con mod rounds unless it would burst out of the body before that.




Does the unborn protosliver benefit from other slivers nearby, e.g. muscle slivers?  It has an 11 con on its own, but should have no problem surviving 2d4 rounds if its Con is bumped to 19 or higher.  But I'm not sure they actually exist from round 1.

Those muscle slivers will also make it very difficult for creatures to make the fort save against implantation.  Very nasty synergies!

Oh, and you mentioned that undead slivers can't grant abilities to other slivers.  Does the same apply to slivers who are constructs?


----------



## Krishnath (Jul 28, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Does the unborn protosliver benefit from other slivers nearby, e.g. muscle slivers?  It has an 11 con on its own, but should have no problem surviving 2d4 rounds if its Con is bumped to 19 or higher.  But I'm not sure they actually exist from round 1.



I would leave that up to the DM in question. 



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Those muscle slivers will also make it very difficult for creatures to make the fort save against implantation.  Very nasty synergies!




Yes, isn't it. 



			
				Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Oh, and you mentioned that undead slivers can't grant abilities to other slivers.  Does the same apply to slivers who are constructs?



Yes. But although they can not grant abilities to other slivers, they can still benefit from other slivers shared abilities...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2005)

Great slivers Krish. Sorry I've been away awhile from this thread but I've a little busy lately. RL catching up to me and my sisters wedding this coming weekend. OY! Anyway I managed to bound, gag and strip Tiamat of all his powers and put them in a crystalline receptacle. All you have to do is swallow the receptacle and you will absorb Tiamats portfolio and take his place in the realms of the deities.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great slivers Krish. Sorry I've been away awhile from this thread but I've a little busy lately. RL catching up to me and my sisters wedding this coming weekend. OY! Anyway I managed to bound, gag and strip Tiamat of all his powers and put them in a crystalline receptacle. All you have to do is swallow the receptacle and you will absorb Tiamats portfolio and take his place in the realms of the deities.



Tiamat is a her, and I don't want her powers anyway. 

*returns the receptacle to Tiamat and is handsomely rewarded.*

A new sliver comes tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2005)

If you want Bahamuts powers, I can get you his.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you want Bahamuts powers, I can get you his.



And get every metallic dragon in the multiverse after me? No thank you.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 2, 2005)

Got magma?

-

*Sliver, Magma 
Large Aberration (Extraplanar, Fire, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’ (6 squares); climb 30’
*Armor Class:* 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+23 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9 plus burn)
*Full Attack:* 3 claws +14 melee (1d8+9 plus burn) and bite +12 (1d6+3 plus burn)
*Space/Reach:* 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Burn, spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, immunity to fire, shared ability, spell resistance 18, vulnerability to cold,
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +12,
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +15, Concentration +16, Escape Artist +9, Jump +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +7, Spot +12, Swim +12, Tumble +7,
*Feats:* Ability Focus: Burn, Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack (b),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘My experimentation with infusing slivers with elemental energies proved to be a success today when a new noble sliver was born in my lab. This sliver, which I’ve dubbed a ‘magma sliver’, is seemingly infused with elemental fire. Despite that it accidentally torched most of my lab, it has already proved itself in combat, as it led a swarm of slivers against the druids, who had decided to attack me. After the sliver was finished with the upstarts, it continued southward, where is torched the druids precious woodlands. As I look out my window, I can still see the forest burning on the horizon. – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

The magma sliver is a noble sliver infused with elemental fire.
The magma sliver looks much like other slivers, but has three arms, each ending in a wicked metallic claw. The sliver appears to be totally composed of liquid magma, an optical illusion aided by its almost fluidic grace. It usually reaches a length of about 15’ but larger specimens have been encountered. The entire creature radiates intense heat, and automatically sets fire to any combustibles it touches.

*Combat:* 
Magma slivers are extremely aggressive, spreading wildfire wherever they go. Despite it’s intelligence it attacks relentlessly until all of its opponents, or it self is slain. If faced with several opponents, it usually attacks the largest opponent first before dealing with the rest.
*Burn (Ex):* All creatures that come in contact with a magma sliver must make a reflex save (DC 22) or catch fire; the fire burns for 2d4 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _burning hands _(5d4, DC 13), _detect magic_, _light_, and _resistance_; 3/day – _daylight_ (always targeting itself), _fireball_ (6d6, DC 15), and _searing light_ (3d8). These are as the spells cast by a 6th level sorcerer.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the magma sliver gains the magma slivers burn ability, immunity to fire, and vulnerability to cold.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 2, 2005)

so what's up with the poor druids??? ... do they have any type of recourse? ... or are they all dead already?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 2, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> so what's up with the poor druids??? ... do they have any type of recourse? ... or are they all dead already?



Long story short:

Shadowwing where doing genetic experiments, druids thought it to be a perversion of nature (and rightly so). Druids harass Lanariel in an attempt to shut down her business and almost succeed. Shadowwing is forced to flee into the underdark. Lanariel encounter slivers and is brought to the sliver queen. She makes a deal with the queen. Lanariel returns to her keep with an army of slivers and resumes her experiments, this time using slivers as subjects. Druids resume the harassment. Slivers repel them. This continues for several years. Lanariels research bears aberrant fruit. Slivers start to harass druids. Eventually the Magma sliver is created. Druids are routed or destroyed. Then something goes wrong and Lanariel is forced to flee...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd say cool, but then you'd pummel me.  
Why is the bite attack missing the burn ability?


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 2, 2005)

*OK...so what if.....*

OK, a brood sliver implants an Alien Queen(AVP) who was ressurected by the FLOOD from HALO, then the newborn gets assimilated by the Zerg from Starcraft.... What now?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 2, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd say cool, but then you'd pummel me.
> Why is the bite attack missing the burn ability?



No I wouldn't, and oops.

SliverFox9x: You'd get a pretty effed up indevidual.


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 2, 2005)

*Vulnerability to cold?*

If the magma sliver gives it's allies weakness to ice-based attacks, is there going to be another sliver to counter this?
If so, would the two breeds cease to exist in each others' presence?
And why isn't there a sliver that simply kills everything within 60'?


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 2, 2005)

*Stackers*

If just 2 or 3 of each sliver managed to be within 60' of each other, they'd be prettymuch invincible, should they come in waves like that...And I'm figuring that with the queen or overlord in their midst, the slivers would gain some sort of aggression or instinctual "defend the queen" attack mode...like a berserk mindframe that would drive them to do double or triple damage, and gain somewhat new abilities, or enhanced versions...
It would take an army of 2 or 3 hundred thousand to clean out a single fully functional hive, and it would take a long time...


----------



## Solarious (Aug 3, 2005)

No, it would take something akin to an apocalypse to wipe out the Slivers. They reproduce way too quickly for any army to take out... I mean, the Queen can birth a proto-sliver per round as a free action! Plus whatever the Brood Slivers can bring together. Add together some of the Noble sliver's abilities, add the intelligence they truly deserve, and they're next to impossible to take out.

The first method of eliminating a hive of slivers was to use planar overlay to transpose an active volcano ontop of the hive. Of course, this didn't wipe them all out... a thousand years later, the Riptide Project brought them back to life. They were impossible to fully control and propmtly overran everything. A second apocalypse of sorts -the equivilant of a magical supernuke- wasn't quite enough to finish them off.

It just made a Sliver Overlord.

As you can see, they are quite difficult to eliminate.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you breed a variety of sliver whose shared ability is a weakness?  Like, say, an _enervated sliver_; the enervated special ability gives it a -1 to all d20 rolls.  And it has the shared ability special quality too, of course.  So if 20 slivers were within range, they would all have -20 to all their rolls.  If there are 400... 

Every group that goes fighting slivers would have a few captive enervated slivers with them.  The bigger the hive they encounter, they better.

Just a thought.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 3, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Can you breed a variety of sliver whose shared ability is a weakness?  Like, say, an _enervated sliver_; the enervated special ability gives it a -1 to all d20 rolls.  And it has the shared ability special quality too, of course.  So if 20 slivers were within range, they would all have -20 to all their rolls.  If there are 400...
> 
> Every group that goes fighting slivers would have a few captive enervated slivers with them.  The bigger the hive they encounter, they better.
> 
> Just a thought.



Theoretically you could, but let's face it, the slivers would wipe you from the face of the plane before you had a chance to. Lucky for us, slivers aren't really all that agressive.



			
				SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> If the magma sliver gives it's allies weakness to ice-based attacks, is there going to be another sliver to counter this?
> If so, would the two breeds cease to exist in each others' presence?
> And why isn't there a sliver that simply kills everything within 60'?




Maybe. No. To powerfull, even for a sliver.



			
				SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> If just 2 or 3 of each sliver managed to be within 60' of each other, they'd be prettymuch invincible, should they come in waves like that...And I'm figuring that with the queen or overlord in their midst, the slivers would gain some sort of aggression or instinctual "defend the queen" attack mode...like a berserk mindframe that would drive them to do double or triple damage, and gain somewhat new abilities, or enhanced versions...
> It would take an army of 2 or 3 hundred thousand to clean out a single fully functional hive, and it would take a long time...




No, they wouldn't be invincible, even a lowly fireball could kill dozens of slivers at a time, and when you start getting more powerful area affect spells such as cloud kill, and fire storm, well...
Anyway, the sliver queen doesn't bestow any bonuses upon the slivers, it's more like the other way around. Additionally, the sliver queen rarely, if ever, leaves her lair. Of course, the walls of the lair, and the sliver queen herself, is adorned with hundreds, perhaps even thousands of various worker and specialist slivers, granting her massive bonuses. Additionally, you can often find various other noble slivers in her lair, particularly Essence and Synapse slivers. And even if you should manage to wipe out the slivers guarding her, she is quite capable of holding her own. Even though she is more likely to flee if seriously threatened. And as Solarious said, it would take a major apocalypse to wipe out the slivers, like a tactical nuke going of in the center of the hive. And even then, all it takes is for one protosliver to survive for the hive to regrow.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 3, 2005)

Want to know how utterly badass a sliver swarm is? Here are two sample swarms using the mob template from the DMG2.

-

Bonus: Sample Sliver Swarms! 

Swarm I consists of 10 winged slivers, 10 muscle slivers, 10 clot slivers, and 10 talon slivers.
Swarm II consists of 10 armor slivers, 10 crystalline slivers, 10 plated slivers, and 10 quick slivers, 

*Swarm I . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . CR 8* 
N Gargantuan Aberration (extraplanar, mob of medium aberrations, sliver)
*Init:* +1; *Senses:* Darkvision 120’, low-light vision 60’, blind sense 60’, Listen +3, Spot +3,
*AC:* 10 (-4 size +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 9,
*Hp:* 465 (30 HD); fast healing 30;
*Resist:* +4 on saves against mind-influencing effects.
*Fort:* +20; *Ref:* +10; *Will:* +17;
*Speed:* 20’ (4 squares); climb 20’; fly 20’ (average)
*Melee:* Mob (5d6)
*Space:* 20’; *Reach:* 0’
*Base Atk:* +22: *Grp:* +49. (+4 racial)
*Atk Options:* Expert grappler, trample 2d6+16
*Abilities:* Str 33, Dex 13, Con 33, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 8,
*SQ:* Mob anatomy, shared abilities, sliver traits,
*Feats:* Alertness, Bull Rush (b), Combat Reflexes, Dodge (b), Flyby Attack (b), Improved Overrun (b), Mobility (b), 
*Skills:* Balance +2, Climb +21, Jump +13, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +13,

*Swarm II . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . CR 8* 
N Gargantuan Aberration (extraplanar, mob of medium aberrations, sliver)
*Init:* +12; Senses: Darkvision 120’, low-light vision 60’, blind sense 60’, Listen +5, Spot +5,
*AC:* 40 (-4 size +12 Dex, +23 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 29, blur,
*Hp:* 225 (30 HD);
*Resist:* +4 on saves against mind-influencing effects, SR 31,
*Fort:* +11; *Ref:* +22; *Will:* +17;
*Speed:* 20’ (4 squares); climb 20’; 
*Melee:* Mob (5d6)
*Space:* 20’; *Reach:* 0’
*Base Atk:* +22: *Grp:* +40. (+4 racial)
*Atk Options:* Expert grappler, trample 2d6+3
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 35, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 10,
*SQ:* Mob anatomy, shared abilities, sliver traits,
*Feats:* Agile, Alertness, Bull Rush (b), Combat Reflexes, Improved Overrun (b), Run (b), Toughness (b) (x10),
*Skills:* Balance +15, Climb +11, Escape Artist +15, Jump +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +13, Spot +5, Swim +3, Tumble +13,

-

In short, a pair of really though CR 8 encounters. Now, try adding them together.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 3, 2005)

Magnificent work! The sample swarms are very helpful, and indeed are pretty much the "nail in the coffin" to any party of would-be heroes. Goodie Two Shoes heroes... bah. It's their own fault for picking on the poor innocent little slivers, now isn't it?

Eagerly and patiently awaiting the Sliver Overlord.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 3, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> Magnificent work! The sample swarms are very helpful, and indeed are pretty much the "nail in the coffin" to any party of would-be heroes. Goodie Two Shoes heroes... bah. It's their own fault for picking on the poor innocent little slivers, now isn't it?
> 
> Eagerly and patiently awaiting the Sliver Overlord.



That one comes the week after the queen. (I haven't started on the stats yet, but I know what it will do).


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 3, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Theoretically you could, but let's face it, the slivers would wipe you from the face of the plane before you had a chance to. Lucky for us, slivers aren't really all that agressive.




If you have an enervated sliver with you, a group of 40 slivers would have -41 to all its rolls.  With a -38 to its spot check, it wouldn't notice you even if you were standing right there.  And good luck on making an attack roll!  I don't think they could make a -5 Intelligence check to figure out that they should move away from whatever is hurting them.  If it was a group of 80 slivers, the problem would be far, far worse.

The epic spell _origin of species_ should be able to make an enervated sliver fairly easily.  The CR of the poor thing can't be that high.

p.s.  I don't like the mob template.  YMMV


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 3, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> If you have an enervated sliver with you, a group of 40 slivers would have -41 to all its rolls.  With a -38 to its spot check, it wouldn't notice you even if you were standing right there.  And good luck on making an attack roll!  I don't think they could make a -5 Intelligence check to figure out that they should move away from whatever is hurting them.  If it was a group of 80 slivers, the problem would be far, far worse.
> 
> The epic spell _origin of species_ should be able to make an enervated sliver fairly easily.  The CR of the poor thing can't be that high.
> 
> p.s.  I don't like the mob template.  YMMV



Yeah, the template is pretty broken with slivers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 4, 2005)

Love the swarms. Keep up the great work Krish!


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Love the swarms. Keep up the great work Krish!



I fully intend to.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 6, 2005)

And now, the synapse sliver.

-

*Sliver, Synapse  
Large Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’ (6 squares); climb 30’
*Armor Class:* 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 21,
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+23 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9)
*Full Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9) and bite +9 (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, mind drain, psi-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, shared ability, spell resistance 18,
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +12,
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 18,
*Skills:* Balance +10, Climb +17, Concentration +14, Escape Artist +10, Jump +14, Listen +13, Move Silently +10, Spot +13, Swim +14, Tumble +10,
*Feats:* Ability Focus: Mind Drain, Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_“My patron sent me an interesting liaison today, a sliver created for information gathering and processing on a scale unmatched by its lesser kin. I immediately set it to work on extracting information on from the few captured druids that survived the fiery onslaught of the Magma Sliver.” – Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes.  _ 

If Mnemonic and Mindwhip slivers are the information relays and brains of the sliver hive, the synapse sliver is the sage and memory. As with other noble slivers, a sliver hive rarely has more than a few synapse slivers.
The synapse sliver is a uniformly light gray with dusty yellow and brown highlights. A mane of short tentacles grows along its neck and back. The sliver grows to an average length of 11’.

*Combat:* 
Highly intelligent and cunning, the synapse sliver usually hangs back directing its lesser kin to outflank and outmaneuver its enemies while getting full advantage of the synapse slivers shared ability. If forced into melee combat, the synapse sliver will try to withdraw, using lesser slivers to cover its escape. If escape is impossible however, its attackers soon learn that it is a dangerous combatant.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* If a synapse sliver hits with a natural attack, it may attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it is successful it may use its mind drain ability.
*Mind Drain (Ex):* A synapse sliver that starts its turn grappling an opponent and manages to maintain the grapple may drain the intelligence, wisdom, and charisma of its foe. The grappled creature must make a fortitude save (DC 22) or take 1d4 points of damage to their Int, Wis, and Cha scores. The sliver releases any opponent that it has made helpless with this ability.
*Psi-like abilities:* At will – _control light_, _detect psionics_, _psionic charm _ (DC 15), and _psionic resistance_; 3/day – _psionic blast _ (DC 16), _psionic suggestion_ (DC 16), and _read thoughts_ (DC 16); These are as the powers manifested by a 6th level wilder, the save DC’s are Charisma-based.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the synapse sliver gain access to the synapse slivers Improved Grab and Mind Drain abilities.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 6, 2005)

A sage without any knowledge skills?

And it seems they destroy minds without gaining any benefit from it (in terms of knowledge, that is).  Is that right?


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 6, 2005)

ewww .. it almost reminds me of the brain bug from Starship Troopers


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 6, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> A sage without any knowledge skills?
> 
> And it seems they destroy minds without gaining any benefit from it (in terms of knowledge, that is).  Is that right?



Slivers don't need knowledge skills. 

Anyway, that synapse above is one who has just evolved. I wasn't going to tell you guys this, because I shouldn't need to, but I might as well. The more intelligent slivers (basically the nobles) are capable of advancing in character classes, just like every other sentient creature.

The sage sliver above is pretty much perfect for the wizard, sorcerer, or psion class.

Wolf72: Yeah, I know.


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 7, 2005)

*It Would take an apocalypse....*

What if a sliver breed was created to survive spells like cloudkill and firestorm?
Or, better yet, if there was a sliver that survived one, and developed immunity, would the others within 60' get immunity? And....uh...is it possible that an "arctic" breed of sliver could occur? (*laughs...* heh...a furry sliver...)


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 7, 2005)

*Entertainment....*

So...what do slivers do for fun? Hunt? Mate? Build card houses?
[edit] Does the sliver overlord speak elvish? thought I might as well ask...


----------



## Solarious (Aug 7, 2005)

Silvers in general don't have a mind that needs to be entertained. They're a hive society, ya know. And none of them mate. They have an incredible genetic code built right in, only that they can express and repress various elements of it as neccessary. Which explains how they are able to share all of their abilities...  Plus, the noble slivers are probably quite capable of entertaining themselves. I love the fact that they can take class levels... 

I also wonder what would happen if you mixed a few sliver swarms with a commander synapse sliver or two... 

*runs off to plan a sliver campaign*


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 7, 2005)

SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> What if a sliver breed was created to survive spells like cloudkill and firestorm?
> Or, better yet, if there was a sliver that survived one, and developed immunity, would the others within 60' get immunity? And....uh...is it possible that an "arctic" breed of sliver could occur? (*laughs...* heh...a furry sliver...)



The magma sliver is immune to firestorm virtue of its fire subtype, it also grants the fire subtype to all slivers withing 60' of it, and there are at least three slivers that are immune to the cloudkill spell, unforuntatly none of them are techncally alive...

Arctic slivers are a possibility, as are living slivers that are immune to cloud-kill type spells...


			
				SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> So...what do slivers do for fun? Hunt? Mate? Build card houses?
> [edit] Does the sliver overlord speak elvish? thought I might as well ask...



Slivers in themselves have no concept of fun. They occassionally hunt if it is needed. Slivers do not mate, all known slivers are female, and all indevidual slivers of a particular hive have the same basic genetic code as the sliver queen of that hive, so if you have a half-fiend sliver queen, all the slivers of that hive are half-fiends...Also, slivers do not build card houses. And the Sliver overlord does not usually speak, but it is possible for an indevidual sliver overlord to learn a language...


			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> Silvers in general don't have a mind that needs to be entertained. They're a hive society, ya know. And none of them mate. They have an incredible genetic code built right in, only that they can express and repress various elements of it as neccessary. Which explains how they are able to share all of their abilities...  Plus, the noble slivers are probably quite capable of entertaining themselves. I love the fact that they can take class levels...
> 
> I also wonder what would happen if you mixed a few sliver swarms with a commander synapse sliver or two...
> 
> *runs off to plan a sliver campaign*



Exactly, and a Synapse sliver commander, is evil, I like.


----------



## Mithral Silverwave (Aug 7, 2005)

Besides, even if slivers DID need entertainment, they don't have thumbs.

Hmmm... whenever you start in on original slivers, maybe there's one that grants an opposable thumb?  Perhaps just a secondary barb of some sort on the main claw...


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 7, 2005)

Mithral Silverwave said:
			
		

> Besides, even if slivers DID need entertainment, they don't have thumbs.
> 
> Hmmm... whenever you start in on original slivers, maybe there's one that grants an opposable thumb?  Perhaps just a secondary barb of some sort on the main claw...



No, but I am contemplating making one that gives evasion


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 10, 2005)

And now the Toxin sliver. The Queen will arrive next week.

-

*Sliver, Toxin 
Large Aberration (Extraplanar, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 12d8+48 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30’; climb 30’,
*Armor Class:* 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+23 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9 plus poison)
*Full Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d8+9 plus poison) and bite +9 (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10’/10’
*Special Attacks:* Poison, spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, shared ability, spell resistance 18,
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +12,
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14,
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +15, Concentration +16, Escape Artist +9, Jump +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +7, Spot +12, Swim +12, Tumble +7,
*Feats:* Ability Focus: Poison, Alertness, Agile, Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Swarm (20-80) or Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_“Apparently a ancient gold dragon has taken an interest in me and my patron, I sent the magma sliver together with a large group of various other slivers to take care of it, but apparently they failed. No matter, my patron has sent me a new toy that should take care of the interloper: a highly venomous strain of sliver.” –Lanariel Shadowwing, Research Notes. _ 

Toxin slivers are the elite assassins of sliver society, capable of quickly disposing of almost any threat to the hive.
Toxin slivers are primarily a dusty yellow-gray with a black neck and claw, and a muddy brown head. It usually reaches a length of eleven to twelve feet in length.

*Combat:* 
Toxin slivers are highly dangerous combatants and they know it, casually picking off their opponents, after all, there is no need to hurry when your touch can kill. They usually start by assessing the situation, quickly identifying the largest threats, primarily concentrating on clerics and others with access to healing magic.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 22, initial damage 2d8 Con, secondary damage death. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _Detect magic_, _light_, _resistance_, and _true strike_; 3/day – _Bear’s endurance_, _invisibility_, and _nondetection_. These are as the spells cast by a 6th level sorcerer.
*Shared Ability (Ex):* All slivers within 60’ of the brood sliver gains access to its poison ability.

-

Commnets? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## BOZ (Aug 10, 2005)

good god, how many different types are there?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> good god, how many different types are there?



Officially? Three, one of which I will not convert. The remaining two are the queen and the overlord. But I will probably make even more...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> good god, how many different types are there?



Depends on what you mean with types. Kinds, apparently 33 (unless more are added in the next block). Ranks - seemingly three (worker, specialist, noble), according to Krish, plus the lords. Creature types - two so far (aberration and undead).


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 10, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Depends on what you mean with types. Kinds, apparently 33 (unless more are added in the next block). Ranks - seemingly three (worker, specialist, noble), according to Krish, plus the lords. Creature types - two so far (aberration and undead).



Three creature types actually, you forgot Construct (Metallic Sliver)


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 10, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Three creature types actually, you forgot Construct (Metallic Sliver)



I realized that just now.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 10, 2005)

I think a DC 22 2d8 Con/death poison is really, really powerful for a CR 8. Way too powerful. Of course, it's not like a party would ever be fighting only one of these at a time, but I still think it's too much.

Demiurge out.


----------



## zinderel (Aug 11, 2005)

Krishnath, you say three types, one of which you won't be converting?  Which one is that?


----------



## Solarious (Aug 11, 2005)

First, your 'of' should be 'off' in the combat description.
Second, wouldn't Spring Attack suit the Toxin Sliver more? A snipe with a True Strike at a low-Fort char, then move out and wait for 'em to drop dead while the sliver picks out a new target.
Third, the fact it shares the poison ability around is just darn creepy. o,o;
Fourth, how will it make out with this... ancient gold dragon?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 11, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> First, your 'of' should be 'off' in the combat description.




Thanks for the catch of the misspelling. 



			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> Second, wouldn't Spring Attack suit the Toxin Sliver more? A snipe with a True Strike at a low-Fort char, then move out and wait for 'em to drop dead while the sliver picks out a new target.



Thought about it when I created it, then decided that 1, Ability Focus: Poison is more in line with what the sliver needs. And 2, it can't have Spring Attack without Dodge and Mobility, and it doesn't have that many feats to begin with.



			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> Third, the fact it shares the poison ability around is just darn creepy. o,o;




Yes, isn't it. 



			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> Fourth, how will it make out with this... ancient gold dragon?




Well, unless the Dragon rolls a 1 on it's save, the sliver will bite the dust every time.



			
				zinderel said:
			
		

> Krishnath, you say three types, one of which you won't be converting? Which one is that?




The hibernation sliver, as it is allready covered in the evolution cycle of the slivers.



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I think a DC 22 2d8 Con/death poison is really, really powerful for a CR 8. Way too powerful. Of course, it's not like a party would ever be fighting only one of these at a time, but I still think it's too much.
> 
> Demiurge out.




I understand your concern, but you need to be aware of two facts: 1, Other slivers will have a way lower DC on the poison. And 2, Ability Focus increases the DC by 2, without it, the DC would be 20. Now, when you compare that save DC to that of a CR 6 creature such as the wyvern (DC 17), it ain't that much of a difference when you don't factor in the Feat. Also, good fort save characters such as fighters and clerics should be able to make the save approx 50% of the time at level 8, now when you factor in that most characters won't actually meet the Toxin Sliver until they are epic, it ain't really an issue any more.


----------



## Mithral Silverwave (Aug 11, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> ... now when you factor in that most characters won't actually meet the Toxin Sliver until they are epic, it ain't really an issue any more.




And the poison wouldn't be a threat at all, except that it's going to be coming in nearly continuously, because I seriously doubt that these things will travel alone.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 11, 2005)

Mithral Silverwave said:
			
		

> And the poison wouldn't be a threat at all, except that it's going to be coming in nearly continuously, because I seriously doubt that these things will travel alone.



Bingo, thus an epic challenge. 

Toxin Sliver + multiple Muscle Sliver's = Dead just about anything.

Yeah, I know, I'm evil. 

And interresting note though, a ninth level (or higher) druid is immune to the Toxin slivers posion.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 17, 2005)

Here comes the queen! Bow down mere mortals and worship your new goddess!.   

-

*Sliver Queen  
Gargantuan Aberration (Extraplanar, Psionic, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 36d8+360 (522 hp)
*Initiative:* +9
*Speed:* 60’ (12 squares); Climb 60’
*Armor Class:* 33 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +36 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +24/+51
*Attack:* Claw +36 melee (3d6+15)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +36 melee (3d6+15) and bite +31 melee (2d6+7) and 2 tail stings +31 melee (1d8+7 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 20’/15’
*Special Attacks:* Frightful presence, poison, psionic abilities, spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/epic, resistance to acid 15, cold 15, electricity 15, and fire 15, spawn sliver, spell resistance 37, telepathy,
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +15, Will +30
*Abilities:* Str 41, Dex 13, Con 31, Int 20, Wis 26, Cha 22,
*Skills:* Balance +21, Climb +21, Concentration +21, Escape Artist +21, Jump +21, Knowledge: Arcana +21, Knowledge: The Planes +21, Knowledge: Psionics +21, Listen +23, Move Silently +21, Spot +23, Swim +21, Tumble +21,
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Posion), Alertness, Agile, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Epic Prowess, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack (-24/+24), Superior Initiative,
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one queen)
*Challenge Rating:* 22
*Treasure:* Quadruple standard
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘Her children are ever part of her.’ _ 

The sliver queen is the inevitable center of every sliver hive, from where she rules her multi-facetted progeny.
A sliver queen is an immense creature, easily dwarfing most giants and dragons in size. Her skin is the color of molten gold on her side and back, while it is a deep rose color on her underside. Unlike most of her spawn, the sliver queen has two scythe like claws, each at the end of a powerful arm. Her back is covered in powerful and sharp spikes, and her tentacles each end in a powerful stinger filled with a deadly venom. The sliver queen has an immensely well-developed cranium and brain, giving here immense intelligence, wisdom, and powerful psionic and spell-like abilities.
The floor of her lair is covered in a thick layer of sand, which is filled with the treasures her progeny brings her. Ranging from worthless pieces of colored rock, to ancient spell-books worth a fortune. The sand protects the treasures from the passages of time. The walls of the sliver queens lair, as well as the sliver queen herself is adorned with multicolored slivers of all types, lending her their abilities, and making her a nightmare to fight. 
No sliver hive has ever had more than one queen.

*Combat:* 
In combat the sliver queen lashes out with heir spell-like and psionic abilities. Attempting to strike her foes dead as fast as possible, if pressed into melee, she will use her powerful natural weapons to rip her opponents to shreds. She will not fight a loosing battle however, and will flee using her superior speed and her planeshift ability to leave the battlefield.
The sliver queen’s natural weapons are treated as epic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* A sliver queen can unsettle foes by her mere presence; the ability takes effect automatically whenever she attacks or charges, and affects all non-slivers within a 360’ radius of the sliver queen with less HD than her. A potentially affected creature that makes a will save (DC 34) remains immune to her frightful presence for one day. On a failure, an affected creature becomes panicked for 4d6 rounds if it has 4 or fewer HD, while creatures with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds.
*Poison (Ex):* Tail sting, fortitude negates, DC 40, primary damage 2d6 Int, 2d6 Wis, 2d6 Cha, secondary damage: death.
*Psionic Abilities (Ps):* At will – _conceal though_ts, _detect hostile intent_, _detect psionics_, _dispel psionics_* (+20 on check), _empathy_* (115’ radius, 20 hours), _ego whip_* (5d4 Cha damage, DC 26), _empty mind_* (+11 to will saves), _id insinuation_* (DC 26, 9 targets), _mental barrier_* (+7 deflection bonus to AC, 4 rounds), _mind thrust_* (20d10, DC 26), _psionic blast_* (DC 19, 8 rounds); 3/day – _anchored navigation_* (20 hours, extends across all planar boundaries), _aura sight_* (90’), _mind probe_ (DC 21), _intellect fortress_* (14 rounds), _shatter mind blank_ (DC 21), _suspend life_; 1/day – _divert teleport_ (DC 23), _true metabolism_; These are as manifested by a 20th level psion. The save DC’s are Cha based.
* This is an augmented power.
*Spell-like abilities:* At will – _comprehend languages_, _darkness_ (200 minutes), _detect magic_, _detect thoughts_, _dispel magic_, _haste_, _identify_, _protection from arrows_, _slow_ (DC 19), _water breathing_; 3/day – _death ward_, _dimension door_, _discern lies_ (20 rounds, DC 20), _freedom of movement_, _greater dispel magic_, _greater heroism_, _passwall_, _planeshift_, _true seeing_ (20 minutes); 1/day – _earthquake_ (100’ radius, DC 24), _foresight_, _greater teleport_, _mind blank_, _spell turning_; 
These are as the spells cast by a 20th level sorcerer. The save DC’s are Charisma-based.
*Telepathy (Su):* A sliver queen can communicate mentally with any sliver from her hive at any distance as long as they are both on the same plane. A sliver queen can also communicate mentally with any creature within 1000’ that has a language and that she is aware of. That creature must however, make a DC 10 intelligence check to understand the sliver queen’s intentions. (Slivers do not need to make this check)
*Spawn Sliver (Ex):* Once per round as a free action, the sliver queen can birth forth a proto sliver. The newborn sliver has all the statistics of a proto sliver, and immediately gains the benefits of all the shared abilities of the slivers within 60’ of itself.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 17, 2005)

Is this the only psionic sliver?

I don't remember any others, and I probably would have, since I dislike psionics, and don't use that set of rules.  It's a pity a different rulebook would be needed to run (only) the queen.  What SLAs would you suggest for a sliver in a campaign without psionics (and a DM without the books)?

Oh, I notice that the queen has knowledge skills!  Good stuff.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 17, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Is this the only psionic sliver?
> 
> I don't remember any others, and I probably would have, since I dislike psionics, and don't use that set of rules.  It's a pity a different rulebook would be needed to run (only) the queen.  What SLAs would you suggest for a sliver in a campaign without psionics (and a DM without the books)?
> 
> Oh, I notice that the queen has knowledge skills!  Good stuff.



The mnemonic, mind whip, and synapse slivers are all psionic. Most of the sliver queens psionic abilities can be exchanged for spells of similar level and power.

_mental barrier_ for example could easily be exchanged for _greater mage armor_ (from Complete Arcane).


----------



## Solarious (Aug 18, 2005)

And here she is, in all her terrible glory!

 Bow before your Queen! 

Can't wait for you to get that Sliver Overlord up and running... Or custom slivers for that matter. She is as nasty as she was in the old edition threads.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 18, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> And here she is, in all her terrible glory!
> 
> Bow before your Queen!
> 
> Can't wait for you to get that Sliver Overlord up and running... Or custom slivers for that matter. She is as nasty as she was in the old edition threads.



Yeah, she is, even though I had to reduce her CR.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 18, 2005)

*Wonderously Wonderful!*

She is everything that was promised, and perhaps a touch more.

I stand here in awe. Magnificent job!


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 18, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> She is everything that was promised, and perhaps a touch more.
> 
> I stand here in awe. Magnificent job!



Thank you. *bows*


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 18, 2005)

Should she be played like the Borg queen?  I.e. as having a personality and goals of her own, while her children are egoless drones who exist to serve the collective?


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 18, 2005)

I would imagine that, since each Sliver has an Intelligence score, that they aren't actually drones in any regard. However, since every Sliver exists to ensure the survival of the species and to protect and serve the Queen, it may seem this way.

The Queen is intelligent enough to be her own entity, with her own dreams and goals. Those dreams and goals, via telepathy and desire to "protect and serve the Queen" eventually become the goals of the Slivers under her.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 18, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> I would imagine that, since each Sliver has an Intelligence score, that they aren't actually drones in any regard. However, since every Sliver exists to ensure the survival of the species and to protect and serve the Queen, it may seem this way.
> 
> The Queen is intelligent enough to be her own entity, with her own dreams and goals. Those dreams and goals, via telepathy and desire to "protect and serve the Queen" eventually become the goals of the Slivers under her.



And we have a weiner...ehr...winner!

Basically, indevidual slivers are smart enough and self-sufficient enough to still function should the sliver queen be eliminated. Additionally, some of the smarter slivers, most notably the other noble slivers (brood, essence, magma, synapse, toxin, and overlord), actually often have agendas of their own, although any such agendas would never be in conflict with the wishes of the queen and thus the hive. In fact, it is not unusual for a noble sliver to have agents of other sentient species outside of the hive.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 18, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> In fact, it is not unusual for a noble sliver to have agents of other sentient species outside of the hive.




Cause folks tend to scream when a swarm of slivers goes grocery shopping...

"THE SWARM REQUIRES ORANGE JUICE!!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 18, 2005)

*Snickers*

I suppose a comparison could be the Zerg, in a way. A queen is equivalent to the overmind, and the nobles similar to the cerebrates, or whatever they are spelled.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 18, 2005)

The Cerebrates of the Zerg each controlled their own Swarm via massive telepathy, so in that respect, the Sliver Queen could almost be likened to a Cerebrate more. The Noble Slivers would be like your hero units (Torrasque, Devourer's Child, etc.)

Now, the Overmind controls all the Cerebrates, so you'd need some sort of UBER Sliver that would be the guiding force behind the Queens... I suppose one could equate that to some Epic Super Advanced Sliver Queen. Slap a couple of Templates on her majesty to simulate that level of advancement, ramp her up to a Colossal creature, and maybe you'd have something close. Maybe hit her with the "Axiomatic" and the "Creature of Legend" templates or something, maybe even "Celestial" or ...

I think I just gave myself a hernia... An Axiomatic Sliver Queen of Legend....


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been comparing the outlook a bit more than the hierarchy, though the hierarchy also played a part. A sliver queen is comparable to the overmind in that she sets the goals for all slivers in the world (plane), and the nobles/cerebrates work towards these goals, "tainted" by their own outlooks. As far as I remember, the cerebrates did have some differences in outlook and personality.



Not that a super-queen is out of question...


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 19, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not that a super-queen is out of question...




Well, the slivers originate from somewhere....


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn, that's vicious. And aside from the occasional spelling error, it checks out stat-wise. 

So, now what's in store, sliver wise? Sliver overlords? Krishnath-original slivers? Slivers from more obscure decks?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 19, 2005)

The next one is the sliver overlord, and then it is on to more original slivers, like the aquatic (waterbreathing and swim speed), the shadow (shadowblend), the vampiric (undead with a vampiric touch like abilitiy), and the half-sliver template.

Unfortunatly, I am having trouble with the overlords control slivers ability. I will probably make it work like charm monster but only useable on slivers, and giving slivers a -4 penalty to the save (to offset the slivers racial +4 bonus on saves against mind-influencing spells and effects).

As for the spelling, errors, yeah, that happens.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 19, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly, I am having trouble with the overlords control slivers ability. I will probably make it work like charm monster but only useable on slivers, and giving slivers a -4 penalty to the save (to offset the slivers racial +4 bonus on saves against mind-influencing spells and effects).




You'd probably want something a little closer to Dominate Monster, though as you said only against Slivers. Maybe make it some kind of radius? How's about this:

Dominate Sliver (Su): Every Sliver within 60' of the Sliver Overlord must make a Willpower Save (DC whatever), with a -4 circumstancial penalty, or be dominated as per the spell. The Overlord is immune to this effect.

Shared Ability (Ex): Every Sliver within 30' of the Sliver Overlord gains "Dominate Sliver (Su): Every Sliver within 30' of this Sliver must make a Willpower Save (DC something less) at a -2 circumstancial penalty, or be dominated, as per the spell, as though effected by the Overlord. The Sliver Overlord is immune to this effect.

Just to help inspire!


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 19, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> You'd probably want something a little closer to Dominate Monster, though as you said only against Slivers. Maybe make it some kind of radius? How's about this:
> 
> Dominate Sliver (Su): Every Sliver within 60' of the Sliver Overlord must make a Willpower Save (DC whatever), with a -4 circumstancial penalty, or be dominated as per the spell. The Overlord is immune to this effect.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that the overlord, like the queen will lack a shared ability.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 19, 2005)

wait a sec ... are the queen and overlord usually on not so friendly terms?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 19, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> wait a sec ... are the queen and overlord usually on not so friendly terms?



Sometimes they are, sometimes they're not. It depends on a lot of things. Thus a sliver hive usually only have one of the two. But if it has both, I pity the plane that hive dwells in. The overlord exists for only one purpose: War.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 21, 2005)

so would warring sliver's shared abilities still affect each other? ... 

it seems that barring epic PC's/monsters the worst enemies of slivers are themselves.

[trekkie]There's a huge difference between us! ... he's black on the left-side and white on the right.  I'm white on the left-side and black on the right![/trekkie]


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 21, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> so would warring sliver's shared abilities still affect each other? ...
> 
> it seems that barring epic PC's/monsters the worst enemies of slivers are themselves.
> 
> [trekkie]There's a huge difference between us! ... he's black on the left-side and white on the right.  I'm white on the left-side and black on the right![/trekkie]



Ayup, and ayup, I think you can guess at the Overlords primary function from that.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Ayup, and ayup, I think you can guess at the Overlords primary function from that.




ooooh! other than defense of the 'realm' so to speak, ... population control comes to mind


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 22, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> ooooh! other than defense of the 'realm' so to speak, ... population control comes to mind



Something like that. There's a reason why there is only one hive per plane at a time... 

Edit: The overlord has been finished, I will post it wednesday.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 22, 2005)

well there's one way to deal with a sliver infestation ... open up to another plane with a different hive and watch the sparks fly.  Mind you, I don't think it'll be a good place to live, but it'd be interesting to watch.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 22, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> well there's one way to deal with a sliver infestation ... open up to another plane with a different hive and watch the sparks fly.  Mind you, I don't think it'll be a good place to live, but it'd be interesting to watch.



Wont work unless you are in Hive 1 when you cast the gate spell and open it to a location inside Hive 2. But if you manage to do this, the larger hive usually wins, unless the smaller hive has an Overlord, because then, all bets are off.

Fun fact: A Sliver Queen needs to roll better than 8 on her will save to resist a Sliver Overlords ability.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmnn. Pitched sliver battles must be great fun to run. 

Tomorrow is Overlord day!  Great fun will be had for all... especially for all slivers involved.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 24, 2005)

Bow before the overlord!

-

*Sliver Overlord 
Gargantuan Aberration (Extraplanar, Psionic, Sliver) 
Hit Dice:* 36d8+432 (594 hp)
*Initiative:* +9
*Speed:* 60’ (12 squares); climb 60’;
*Armor Class:* 33 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +36 natural); touch 7; flat-footed 32;
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +24/+62 (+4 grapple bonus)
*Attack:* Claw +42 melee (3d6+22/19-20/x2)
*Full Attack:* 4 claws +42 melee (3d6+22/19-20/x2) and 4 bites +37 melee (2d6+11) and 3 tail slaps +37 melee (2d6+11)
*Space/Reach:* 20’/15’
*Special Attacks:* Command sliver, frightful presence, psionics, spell-like abilities,
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/epic, resistance to acid 15, cold 15, electricity 15, and fire 15, spell resistance 37,
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +15, Will +28,
*Abilities:* Str 45, Dex 13, Con 35, Int 20, Wis 26, Cha 22,
*Skills:* Balance +24, Climb +56, Concentration +33, Escape Artist +24, Jump +22, Knowledge (arcana) +26, Knowledge (psionics) +26, Knowledge (Tactics) +26, Listen +31, Move Silently +22, Spot +31, Swim +41, Tumble +22,
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Command Sliver), Alertness, Agile, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (claw), Improved Initiative, Improved Overrun, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack (-24/+24), Superior Initiative (epic),
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Hive (several thousand slivers of various types and one overlord)
*Challenge Rating:* 22
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* -

_‘The end of evolution.’ _ 

If sliver hive was a military organization, the sliver overlord would be the general of its armies. 
The overlord is a massive creature about the same size as the sliver queen. Its skin is enveloped in patterns in all the colors of the rainbow. The overlord has no less that four heads, and four of the scythe-like claws common among slivers. Three long whip-like tails trail behind it.

*Combat:* 
A master of melee and tactics, the sliver overlord is a formidable opponent. And once you add in the ability to dominate other slivers, it is easy to see that it is a deadly foe. The overlord starts combat by hitting its opponents with the most powerful spell or psionic ability it has, before closing for melee. If it meets any opposing slivers, it attempts to get control over them as swiftly as possible.
The sliver overlords natural weapons are considered epic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
*Command Sliver (Ex):* Once per round as a free action the sliver overlord may attempt to gain control over an opposing sliver within 120’. The targeted sliver must make a DC 36 will save with a –4 penalty on the save or instantly change sides to that of the sliver overlord. The effect is an instantaneous mind-affecting ability that does not end at end of turn. The save DC is charisma based.
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* A sliver overlord can unsettle foes by her mere presence; the ability takes effect automatically whenever it attacks or charges, and affects all non-slivers within a 360’ radius of the sliver overlord with less HD than it. A potentially affected creature that makes a will save (DC 34) remains immune to its frightful presence for one day. On a failure, an affected creature becomes panicked for 4d6 rounds if it has 4 or fewer HD, while creatures with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds.
*Psionics:* At will – _body adjustment_* (heals 8d12), _concussion blast_* (DC 18, 9d6 force), _defensive precognition_ (+7 on saves and AC, 20/minutes), _empty mind_* (+11 on will save), _force screen_* (+8 shield bonus to AC, 20 rounds); _mind thrust_* (20d10, DC 26), _offensive precognition_* (+7 to attack rolls, 20 minutes), _psionic daze_* (DC 17, 23 HD); 3/day – _breath of the black dragon_* (20d6 acid, DC 22), _suspend life_; 1/day – _assimilate_ (DC 25), _decerebrate_ (DC 23), _true metabolism_ (20 minutes), _ultrablast_* (20d6, DC 23); These are as manifested by a 20th level psion. The save DC’s are Cha based.
* This is an augmented power.
*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _fireball_ (10d6 fire, DC 19), _lightning bolt_ (10d6 electricity, DC 19), _scorching ray_ (3 rays, +21 ranged touch), _true strike_; 3/day – _cone of cold_ (15d6 cold, DC 21), _mass bull’s strength_ (20 subjects, 20 minutes), _mass cat’s grace_ (20 subjects, 20 minutes); 1/day – _greater teleport_, _horrid wilting_ (20d6, DC 24), _mind blank_, _spell turning_, _wail of the banshee_ (DC 25); These are as the spells cast by a 20th level sorcerer. The save DC’s are Charisma-based.

-

Comments? Critique? Questions? Snackrifices?


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 24, 2005)

Long live the Queen!!! Long live the Queen!!! ... Long live the ..._erk_, yes overlord, by your command overlord   

so if you could isolate an overlord and a Queen who'd win in a straight up fight?


----------



## Solarious (Aug 24, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> so if you could isolate an overlord and a Queen who'd win in a straight up fight?



Overlord. Once she's within Dominate range, there's an aproximate 30% chance that the Queen will fall under her sway and instantly end the battle. As a free action. 

And the Overlord is nashty!  If you give it 5 rounds to buff up, it becomes even nastier! 

When do we start getting half-slivers and original slivers?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 24, 2005)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Overlord. Once she's within Dominate range, there's an aproximate 30% chance that the Queen will fall under her sway and instantly end the battle. As a free action.
> 
> And the Overlord is nashty!  If you give it 5 rounds to buff up, it becomes even nastier!
> 
> When do we start getting half-slivers and original slivers?



Eventually...

Wolf72: That depends on a lot of things, the queen is able to boost her will save by +11 with one of he psionic abilities (_empty mind_). So unless the overlord gains control on the first round of combat, it could go either way, particularly when you take the poison of the queen into account. But my bet is on the queen.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 25, 2005)

Wonderful job on the Overlord, and well worth the wait. Hell, it would be worth two waits for a monstrous abomination such as she. 

Woe be unto the being who stands before the Overlord...

Excellent job, once again.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 26, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> Wonderful job on the Overlord, and well worth the wait. Hell, it would be worth two waits for a monstrous abomination such as she.
> 
> Woe be unto the being who stands before the Overlord...
> 
> Excellent job, once again.




Thank you. *bows*

I have finished the half-sliver template, but I am not entirely satisfied with it... :\


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 26, 2005)

Not entirely satisfied? What seems to be wrong with it? Not powerful enough? TOO powerful? Not "Slivery" enough? 

Or just shuddering at the thought of an Axiomatic Half-Sliver Bulette?

Post what you've got, we'll be gentle, and I'm sure we'll all help you out.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 27, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> Not entirely satisfied? What seems to be wrong with it? Not powerful enough? TOO powerful? Not "Slivery" enough?
> 
> Or just shuddering at the thought of an Axiomatic Half-Sliver Bulette?
> 
> Post what you've got, we'll be gentle, and I'm sure we'll all help you out.




Oh, te template is good and balanced, it just feels like something is missing. :\

Take a gander and give me some suggestions.


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 27, 2005)

*Bow Down*

*Offers sacrifice: Big Elk Thingy Critter*
Well done, now, lets take these and run a test...
If you were to put Slivers against the Zerg, who would win?
If you were to put Slivers against ALIEN, who would win?
What happens when all 3 come into play?

And, what would two overlords fighting look like? To say the least, the battle would be messy, and that's not to mention the other 4K+ slivers in each hive tearing each other apart...Then you add the pathetic human resistance caught in the middle, along with whatever else you can throw in, like....for example, the Ancient Gold Dragon or two, along with elementals who don't like the power flux going on, and the band of unsuspecting druids who feel great power emanating from the hive and go to investigate....And the now awakened zombies...or something....

It would be awesome if someone 3D modeled a battle of the slivers....


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 27, 2005)

*Suggestions....*

Suppose that instead of putting slivers against enemies, why not combine the species?
We need a sliver that assimilates foes, and one that captures for assimilation. Why not give the slivers some sort of bombshell suicide sliver that sprays acid everywhere? There could be slivers that were....malleable, like a sliver contortionist, able to fit into holes they dig in the cieling....


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 27, 2005)

*Overlord Queen thing...*

So, the overlord was a freak mutation. BUT, what if the Overlord was hit by that "Magical Supernuke" again and merged with the queen?

Then what?

*contemplating "SuperSliver"....*


----------



## SliverFox9x (Aug 27, 2005)

*Half-Sliver Template*

How would one go about injecting the sliver DNA on one's own? I wouldn't mind my guy going half-sliver, so long as I had an ample amount of control, y'know, without the queen ruling every mental aspect....Kinda' like Kerrigan on Starcraft...Funny how things like this often repeat themselves...


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 28, 2005)

SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> How would one go about injecting the sliver DNA on one's own? I wouldn't mind my guy going half-sliver, so long as I had an ample amount of control, y'know, without the queen ruling every mental aspect....Kinda' like Kerrigan on Starcraft...Funny how things like this often repeat themselves...



You're nuts.
But to answer your questions:

1. Slivers vs Zerg: 50/50 that either side would win
2. Slivers Vs. Aliens: Slivers reproduce quicker, slivers would win.
3. Slivers Vs. Zerg Vs. Aliens. Slivers would win.
4. Overlord vs. Overlord: Whomever goes first most likely win. Then the rest of the people there are mulch.
5. Overlord merged with a Queen. I cannot answer that, but I suspect it would be messy.
6. Injecting sliver DNA into yourself, well it's actually active sliver cells. Craft (Alchemy) DC 25 to get the extract and then a simple DC 15 heal check to inject it. Only takes about 6 hours or so to get the effect. Of course a half-sliver is pretty much unplayable as the characters personality changes to such an extent that the person can not function properly. They are in effect slivers and will think and act like slivers. For the good of the hive.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 30, 2005)

Just read the template. It seems good to me, I think that what may be throwing you off is that, by itself, it isn't much to look at, but when that poor Half-Sliver Fighter gets some of his Sliver pals together, well, then he's a force to reckon with.

Perhaps something along the lines of a shared ability for the Half-Sliver? Something like "Every Sliver within 60' of this creature gains one class level, dependant on the Half-Sliver." or something...

Like, if a 5th level Half-Sliver Human Fighter gets some of his slivery pals around him, those slivers all gain a level in Fighter. 

Could be an accounting nightmare, but the slivers by themselves are already an accounting nightmare. Powers that be forbid someone ever encounters a Hive of these things. You'd need a Cray just to compile the first round's bonuses.

Anywho, as far as the template goes, I like. It's nice and slivery.

As for the suggestion of the hour:

Proto-Slivers for Mage's Familiars!


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 30, 2005)

I would never give the half-sliver a shared ability to grant to other slivers, after all it's not a true sliver.

As for proto-slivers as familiars, no, not going to happen. Not even as an Improved Familiar, at least not in my campaign, what you do in yours is up to you.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Aug 30, 2005)

hehehe... oh I figured they were not even remote possibilities, but I've found that while discounting the impossible, sometimes it inspires. 

Personally, if someone asked me for a Proto-Sliver familiar, I'd say "Go to the Queen and get one yourself, ya bum!" or something with slightly more venom. 

As for the Half-Sliver, any luck pegging what was bugging you about it?


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 30, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> hehehe... oh I figured they were not even remote possibilities, but I've found that while discounting the impossible, sometimes it inspires.
> 
> Personally, if someone asked me for a Proto-Sliver familiar, I'd say "Go to the Queen and get one yourself, ya bum!" or something with slightly more venom.
> 
> As for the Half-Sliver, any luck pegging what was bugging you about it?



No, and it is bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 31, 2005)

Took me a while to read through all this, first thread I've read in this category

Over All I must say great job

There are a few things I disagree with here and there, but nothing worth mentioning exept the fact that having vicual slivers hurts the undeads slivers very much, with all that positive energy flying every which way

Other than that it's great seeing the best original MtG creatures stated out


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

You know, all this has me thinking. Yes, the Overlord is pretty nasty, bu the pinnacle of evolution for slivers? Not in my eyes. Enter the pcs, brand new to the planes. They encounter a few slivers her and a few slivers there and the occasional half sliver. But, where do these baddies truly come from? Why the plane of slivers of course. Enter a new template and a new kind of sliver: The Slivered [Creature] (template) and the Planar Sliver, a creature that collects the dead bodies of slivers and adds them to its immesive size: the size of an entire plane! Now (to me anyway) it all makes sense. Where do new slivers come from? From the Planar sliver of course, which are spawns of it. The Overlord is just the protector of it. This makes it nigh impossible to defeat slivers once and for all.


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 31, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, all this has me thinking. Yes, the Overlord is pretty nasty, bu the pinnacle of evolution for slivers? Not in my eyes. Enter the pcs, brand new to the planes. They encounter a few slivers her and a few slivers there and the occasional half sliver. But, where do these baddies truly come from? Why the plane of slivers of course. Enter a new template and a new kind of sliver: The Slivered [Creature] (template) and the Planar Sliver, a creature that collects the dead bodies of slivers and adds them to its immesive size: the size of an entire plane! Now (to me anyway) it all makes sense. Where do new slivers come from? From the Planar sliver of course, which are spawns of it. The Overlord is just the protector of it. This makes it nigh impossible to defeat slivers once and for all.



And I thought Sliverfox9x was nuts.   
I never said that the sliver overlord was the pinacle of evolution, just the end of it, and that was from the cards flavor text.   

As for a whole plane sized sliver, not gonna happen, and since all slivers (well, almost all) have the extraplanar subtype, I will not make a planar sliver either.
As for where new slivers come from, they usually come from the queen, or in some rare instances from the brood sliver.
Now, as to where the slivers *originate* from, that's an entirely different story (The far realms in my campaign, for example).

LogicsFate: Well, see, the undead slivers are not a natural evolution of the slivers themselves, and thus usually aren't found near victuals.


----------



## TurlinBlackwind (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Krish! very nice! I thought the first time around was amazing but these.... (bows before the master....) I just got into college and realized 'I should finish my licids... or redo them.' and I comeback to enworld to see THIS AMAZING FEAT! aswell as so much more. Hey Since I'm goiong to redo those licids cus.. the olde ones weren't to great in my opinion, anyone want to help me? I don't have any of the new books so I'm caught in the past kinda sorta. All I really need is what new rulez there are and any suggestions on what to do with the construct licid. Thats the one that had me pause for so long.  

man I'm a mess returning to enworld, not completeing a conversion and no snackrifice to Krish... wait theres a dire squirrel!!! (snares) okay now I'm just... needing to redo and finish those licids!


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 6, 2005)

TurlinBlackwind said:
			
		

> Hey Krish! very nice! I thought the first time around was amazing but these.... (bows before the master....) I just got into college and realized 'I should finish my licids... or redo them.' and I comeback to enworld to see THIS AMAZING FEAT! aswell as so much more. Hey Since I'm goiong to redo those licids cus.. the olde ones weren't to great in my opinion, anyone want to help me? I don't have any of the new books so I'm caught in the past kinda sorta. All I really need is what new rulez there are and any suggestions on what to do with the construct licid. Thats the one that had me pause for so long.
> 
> man I'm a mess returning to enworld, not completeing a conversion and no snackrifice to Krish... wait theres a dire squirrel!!! (snares) okay now I'm just... needing to redo and finish those licids!




Ooh, dire squirrel! *munch* *munch*

You can get the revised rules (3.5) from WotC's SRD, so that shouldn't be a problem.

As for the licids, there is nothing wrong with skipping one or two of them such as the artifact one.

As for the licids themselves. Make them tiny 1 HD aberrations.


----------



## SliverFox9x (Sep 6, 2005)

*I'm new....what's a licid?*

*cough* What's a licid, and can slivers assimilate them?
let's see.....yup, I'm out of questions that are pointless.
What happens when an overlord is at the hive and has nothing to do? Like, would the hive, without enemies or resistance, just kinda stay on their tasks and not do anything? You'd think they'd have scouting parties and such, or be really militant, but from what I've gathered they're just really nasty ants with shared abilities.

(edit) really nasty abberations


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 6, 2005)

SliverFox9x said:
			
		

> *cough* What's a licid, and can slivers assimilate them?
> let's see.....yup, I'm out of questions that are pointless.
> What happens when an overlord is at the hive and has nothing to do? Like, would the hive, without enemies or resistance, just kinda stay on their tasks and not do anything? You'd think they'd have scouting parties and such, or be really militant, but from what I've gathered they're just really nasty ants with shared abilities.
> 
> (edit) really nasty abberations



A licid is a tiny parasite that gives special abilities to its host.

As for the sliver questions: Nothing, yes. And the sliver hives have scouting parties. They are comprised of between 20 and 80 various slivers.


----------



## TurlinBlackwind (Sep 6, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> Ooh, dire squirrel! *munch* *munch*
> 
> You can get the revised rules (3.5) from WotC's SRD, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...




Yeah the Idea of making them aberrations has stuck and I've decided. They will be tiny cus the largest one is only the size of a cat. I would still like the artifact licid to be made... I'll just think more on it. I wonder.... a sliver licid cross would be a nice way to make a temporary sliver hybrid....

Sounds like a plan huh?


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 7, 2005)

TurlinBlackwind said:
			
		

> Yeah the Idea of making them aberrations has stuck and I've decided. They will be tiny cus the largest one is only the size of a cat. I would still like the artifact licid to be made... I'll just think more on it. I wonder.... a sliver licid cross would be a nice way to make a temporary sliver hybrid....
> 
> Sounds like a plan huh?



An eeevil plan.


----------



## MetaruSonikku (Sep 8, 2005)

A Licid Sliver... Might be a cheap and easy way to hand out the Half-Sliver Template on a temporary basis... think of it as the Demo of Half-Sliver


----------



## TurlinBlackwind (Sep 8, 2005)

MetaruSonikku said:
			
		

> A Licid Sliver... Might be a cheap and easy way to hand out the Half-Sliver Template on a temporary basis... think of it as the Demo of Half-Sliver




Thats actually what crossed my mind. Like a sliver/licid type creature that targets desirable species or persons to be assimalated into the hive. 

Example; say the queen would like more knowledge on.... toasters or something, she would send a sliver/licid to attach to a toaster repair man and have his knowledge become hers.

Thats a basic example but ofcourse it would be used for more than the Queen's breakfast info relay.


----------



## dedicated (Sep 10, 2005)

TurlinBlackwind said:
			
		

> Thats actually what crossed my mind. Like a sliver/licid type creature that targets desirable species or persons to be assimalated into the hive.



yes, use it on the kings of nearby realms


----------



## zinderel (Sep 16, 2005)

Any idea when we'll start seeing the original slivers, Krishnath?  Or the finished Half-Sliver template?  And, just for clarity, does the Half-Sliver benefit from the shared powers of full Slivers?  If so, that's something I'd make clear on the template writeup.  If not, why not?  

BTB, Keep up the good work!  I'm looking forward to seeing them all!


----------



## jedavis (Sep 18, 2005)

TurlinBlackwind:  Have you looked at the rules for symbionts from Fiend Folio?  Seems like licids would fit them.

Do the slivers ever manufacture any items of any sort?  They have the numbers and the cunning to do so.  However, they might just not bother, and rely on adaptation.

Evil Idea: Rust Sliver


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 18, 2005)

hollowleg said:
			
		

> TurlinBlackwind:  Have you looked at the rules for symbionts from Fiend Folio?  Seems like licids would fit them.
> 
> Do the slivers ever manufacture any items of any sort?  They have the numbers and the cunning to do so.  However, they might just not bother, and rely on adaptation.
> 
> Evil Idea: Rust Sliver



Slivers don't usually make items as they have no real need for them. That said however, they do create metallic slivers, and they have been known to build what can only be described as cyclopean architecture.

Rust slivers... I like it, I might make those if I ever decide upon making more slivers.


----------



## TurlinBlackwind (Sep 19, 2005)

hollowleg said:
			
		

> TurlinBlackwind:  Have you looked at the rules for symbionts from Fiend Folio?  Seems like licids would fit them.
> 
> Do the slivers ever manufacture any items of any sort?  They have the numbers and the cunning to do so.  However, they might just not bother, and rely on adaptation.
> 
> Evil Idea: Rust Sliver




 Ummmm.... that sounds good but I don't have the Fiend Folio so I would have to look it up. If there is a symbiot type or subtype that might work, though I still see them as aberrations because of their sureal appearance 

If I can I'll look into it, meanwhile, I'm still seeing about the newer creation rulez to make my new little beasties.


----------



## Krishnath (Sep 19, 2005)

TurlinBlackwind said:
			
		

> Ummmm.... that sounds good but I don't have the Fiend Folio so I would have to look it up. If there is a symbiot type or subtype that might work, though I still see them as aberrations because of their sureal appearance
> 
> If I can I'll look into it, meanwhile, I'm still seeing about the newer creation rulez to make my new little beasties.



Symbiotes can be of any creature type. The symbiotes in the fiend folio for example are Aberrations, Outsiders, and one undead.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Sep 23, 2005)

I just came across this thread the other day, and it looks quite good. I've liked slivers since they first appeared, and I'm intrigued by the prospect of using them in D&D.


----------



## Voila! (Nov 27, 2005)

Just a few new ideas.  

Arachnoid Sliver
Botanic Sliver
Carapace Sliver
Clockwork Sliver
Club Sliver
Divine Sliver
Draconic Sliver
Dream Sliver
Eclectic Sliver
Egg Sliver
Farsight Sliver
Fluid Sliver
Giant Sliver
Icthyoid Sliver
Lightning Sliver
Lithic Sliver
Lung Sliver
Mirror Sliver
Mulch Sliver
Mush Sliver
Mycosynth Sliver
Nocturnal Sliver
Ocean Sliver
Parasite Sliver
Scaled Sliver
Serpentine Sliver
Shadow Sliver
Sliver Fiend
Sliver Monarch
Teething Sliver
Wooden Sliver
Zenith Sliver


----------



## BOZ (Nov 27, 2005)

they go on forever!


----------



## zinderel (Aug 28, 2006)

*They really are back...!*

New slivers coming in the new Time Spiral set, with the possibility of some old favorites returning! Who else is excited?  And also, will we see the DnD conversions, I wonder?


----------



## ElectricDragon (Aug 28, 2006)

I just happened on this thread today and (like normal) must comment. Great Work. I really like what you have done with them. The Far Realms seems the perfect place IMO.

Now, to the nit-picking:

1.) The following slivers gain a 1 1/2 Str bonus to their claw attacks:
Metallic, Muscle, Crypt, Armor, Barbed, Horned, Mindwhip, Mnemonic, Acidic, Crystalline, Spined, Victual, Root, Shifting, Ward, Brood, Essence, Magma, Synapse, and Toxin.
Creatures only get 1 1/2 Str bonus when they only have a single natural attack. This does not include when they move first and thus are limited to a standard action and thus one attack. As this applies to so many of your conversions; maybe you should add it as a Sliver (Ex) ability. This would not change any other slivers except the Blade, Queen, and the Overlord. Otherwise, the claw damage should be reduced for each of the mentioned slivers in both the Attack and Full Attack entries.

2.) The Blade sliver gets 2 times its Str bonus on its claw attack and 1 time Str bonus on its bite attack. This should be changed as above to either 1 times Str bonus on claw attacks (or add a special ability that lets all slivers gain 1 1/2 Str bonus on claw attacks) and 1/2 times Str bonus on bite attacks.

3.) The Queen is missing her +4 racial bonus on Grapple checks. The Queens claw attack should be +35 (+24 Base, +15 Str, -4 size); the bite and tail stings should also be adjusted to +30. If you add the special ability to deal 1 1/2 Str bonus to claw attacks then the Queen's claw damage would be +22.

4.) The Overlord's attacks are wrong. They should be:
Claw Attacks: +24 (Base) +17 (Str) -4 (size) = +37
Claw Damage: +17 (Str)
Bite Attacks: +24 (Base) +17 (Str) -4 (size) -5 (secondary)= +32
Bite Damage: +8 (1/2 Str)
Tail Slap Attacks: As bite attacks = +32
Tail Slap Damage: As bite damage = +8 (1/2 Str)

If you add the special ability to gain 1 1/2 Str on claw attacks the Overlord's Claw Damage would be +25

Again, I say great work. Cthulhu watch out.

Ciao
Dave


----------



## NPC Lord (Sep 28, 2006)

*origin of slivers*

i heard the sliver origin yeasterday. heres a summary: on plane thats half dark/half light, an evil baron tried to invade light world. this other guy(whos name i dont remember) tried to stop him. guy sacrifices himself to prevent invasion by sealing the portal around him. he dies, but portal magic infuses him an makes five slives(red,blue,green,white,black). thats all i know.


----------



## Solarious (Oct 1, 2006)

Krishnath, if you are still alive, you _-will-_ stat up these new slivers.

I deliver promises of hand-picked sacrifical virgins from my stock overseas!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 1, 2006)

According to my research, Krishnath's left ENWorld for good. He didn't much care for the direction the community was going, and if the mutt'rings I've heard were correct, this thread was responsible for some of his disillusionment.

Still, it's a beautiful project that stood the test of time. And we still love him for it.

We who are still here making monsters salute you, Krish. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

yep.  i've invited him back numerous times, and he simply is not interested at this time.


----------



## Demerean (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello, I came accross this post a bit ago and have been using these slivers to great effect. If the original creator is not still around, I have already wrote out working stats for most of the new slivers from the time spiral set. Most of the are just add ins to the three existing castes as he had posted originally. If you would like me to post them, either send me a message or just reply in here. I am not attempting to overshadow or take this from the original creator, I would just like to help my fellow sliver fans with workable DnD stats for the new beasts.


----------



## Solarious (Oct 3, 2006)

You have?

What are you waiting for man?

POST THOSE SLIVERS!!!


----------



## NPC Lord (Oct 5, 2006)

Post the slivers! Post them!


----------



## Mortis (Oct 5, 2006)

There's a thread on the WotC boards concerning converting Slivers.

Regards
Mortis


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 7, 2006)

Just read the thread, awsome work m8 and thanks for the slivers. Great work indeed!

And Knight Otu, you know I should have player Slivers instead of Formians with a few Zerg adaptions in the 3rd IR    .


----------



## dawnbringer (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, I read the the whole thread, and this is GREAT. However, why don't you start doing time spiral slivers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2006)

dawnbringer said:
			
		

> Hey, I read the the whole thread, and this is GREAT. However, why don't you start doing time spiral slivers?



Not happening as Krish doesn't post here (EnWorld that is) anymore.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

however, he sent me a note earlier today:



			
				Krishnath said:
			
		

> Feel free to post messages from me. You can start by letting them know that I am fine, and where they can find me (NTL mostly). I am still making monsters. And all the original slivers (Tempest and Onslaught block versions) have been updated to 3.5 (I did that a while ago). As for new stuff I have made, there is some, but not that much. I updated my Fey Dragon recently and you can post it if you want (I'll attach it to this email, along with a couple of other critters). I have started using the new stat-block when creating monsters (the one they use in MM4 that was introduced in DMG2) and I have found that it speeds up the process of creating creatures somewhat.




  if you have any specfic messages/requests for him, i'll pass them along.


----------



## jedavis (Jan 8, 2007)

For those of you who don't want to go through and copy everything out of the individual posts, here's a compilation of the sliver stats Krishnath wrote, plus the Half-Sliver template.

I think I may end up using these in my next SF campaign (when/if that happens).  Because my players are already familiar with the zerg, and don't fear them enough (I suppose I should just use more, but individual for individual, I think slivers will be more effective, and decrease paperwork for masses).


----------



## nightmareone (Jan 18, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Voila! (Feb 12, 2007)

In case anyone was wondering about the 26 new Slivers of TS and PLC, here's a list.

Basal Sliver
Bonesplitter Sliver
Dementia Sliver
Firewake Sliver
Fungus Sliver
Fury Sliver
Gemhide Sliver
Ghostflame Sliver
Harmonic Sliver
Might Sliver
Mindlash Sliver
Opaline Sliver
Plague Sliver
Psionic Sliver
Pulmonic Sliver
Quilled Sliver
Screeching Sliver
Sedge Sliver
Shadow Sliver
Sidewinder Sliver
Spinneret Sliver
Telekinetic Sliver
Two-Headed Sliver	
Vampiric Sliver
Venser's Sliver
Watcher Sliver


----------



## Hellgod (Feb 21, 2007)

a bunch of the new slivers are more powerfull versions of the old ones. but some of them give new powers...the one sliver i know that is not one that gives good affects for slivers would be the plague sliver...but has anyone attempted or plans on attempting ot recreate these new ones?


----------



## NPC Lord (Jun 6, 2007)

im a big sliver fan. in fact, i based a whole campaign around them( i.e., evil mage summons sliver to serve as slave so he can become hive master. little sliver escapes, breeds, and makes a new kind of sliver: hiveless, freewilled, and intelegent[not slavish]. neoslivers florish, untill the queen comes a few centuries later. big war starts, neoslivers& allies v.s. hiveslivers.). i am quite disapointed there will be no new slivers.


----------



## Kessalin Talira (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey all.. First post on these boards, but I've been lurking for quite a while.

Anyone ever get any of the Time Spiral Block slivers converted to D&D rules?  If not, does anyone have any ideas for how they'd work?  Maybe we could brainstorm something.


----------



## Demerean (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey sorry I never posted here again, not really sure what happened... Anyways, I have converted most of the time spiral block slivers to dnd format, and I will be posting them soon. I retooled some of the older one so that the new ones fit into a nice tight package.


----------



## Tahukan (Sep 3, 2007)

DAmn. I wish this still went on. I found this thread yesterday, and I joined this morning, mainly for the sole purpose of the half-sliver template, but it won't let me read it. :[


----------



## Shade-Drake (Oct 26, 2009)

By chance had you thought of converting these to 4th edition? might be able to get a decent number of donations to help with time


----------

